# Anyone else due July? On the pregnancy train again!



## rooster100

Hi girls!
So I am in shock! Just found out I'm pregnant! I only had my DS 6 months ago! It took over a year to conceive DS! We only dtd once last month! :blush:
I'm supposed to be 4 weeks but the clearblue says 2-3 weeks, took it this evening after drinking water all day so I don't know if that makes a difference? 
Anyway I'm due July the 5th...anyone else due around then? :hugs:
Would love some buddies! 
Feels like I was only pregnant a few weeks ago and now I am again! X

July babies!! 
1st beau84 :blue: 

2nd Hodge-Podge
Gizzyy

3rd daynzee
Angelbaby_01 :angel: :hugs: 

4th Jadevonfox
Chinuahuamon

5th Rooster100
Schnoodle

6th Ladyluck8181
Eris 

7th Frankie83
KimmyLou 

8th Gypsymama
Wagazim
Callypygous
Cflower04
Shell12393
Tori story

9th
MaMaRed1012
MoominJ

10th hopefulfairy
New_mommy
Hollyplox
Cheska

11th Chellepepper
Rickles 
Baileybubs
Bambi93
T8ty

12th HarleyW
Haleykins05
Beelady 


13th VTFroggie
Littlelotus

14th Akalocsa 
Sweety_1
Dreamer22

15th 

16th Pix 
Florence 
Littleminx :pink:

17th Newmomtobe88

18th SRTbaby
Carolin :pink: 

19th 

20th CherylC3

21st Nolababy1

22nd Leash27

23rd Mrs W 11 :hugs: :angel:

24th
Sunshine :pink: 
25th

26th Brunettebimbo


----------



## MaMaRed1012

Congratulations on your pregnancy. :happydance: It happens when it happens. 

I thought it would take longer to conceive myself. My hubby and I are both 33. I have three teenagers from a previous marriage and hubby has none. I had the IUD taken out on 9/30 and here I am 4 weeks 2 days pregnant and due on July 9th, 2014.


----------



## ladyluck8181

I'm due July 6th


----------



## Franki83

OoooH! Me Me Me! I have been looking for a July thread lol, apparently i am due around my birthday, the 7th, hehehe. 
How are you girlies feeling? Apart from late period.... what tipped you off to the possibility of pregnancy?? I hate to admit it, but i had the most terrible flatulence for a week! My poor dogs got blamed for a lot!


----------



## MaMaRed1012

Franki83 said:


> OoooH! Me Me Me! I have been looking for a July thread lol, apparently i am due around my birthday, the 7th, hehehe.
> How are you girlies feeling? Apart from late period.... what tipped you off to the possibility of pregnancy?? I hate to admit it, but i had the most terrible flatulence for a week! My poor dogs got blamed for a lot!

Congratulations! 

I had a dream I was pregnant. So I started to test and a couple days later it was positive. For the most part I am feeling fine. A bit tired. A bit emotional. A bit nauseated. At times some tender boobs. However, not too bad.


----------



## Franki83

It was quite funny though. I did a test on the evening, positive... the next morning, positive, the next day hubby hands me a digital, he wants to see it in black and white... well what do you know? Pregnant! Eeesh! This is our 4th child! LOL.
But bless him, the bunches of flowers and chocolates have been great :flower::happydance:


----------



## cflower04

Hi ladies

I'm also due in July and would love a couple of bump buddies! The first day of my last period was the 1st October so i'm due around the 8th July 2014. However I know I didn't ovulate until CD 18 or CD 19 so I think i'm due around the 12th July... will see what the doctor says on Monday when I talk to him.

I also thought it would take us longer to conceive... we DTD once without contraception and I got pregnant :happydance: I came off the pill at the start of the month and we were going to wait a while before trying... but clearly that didn't happen!!! 

Apart from tender boobs and nipples, increased hunger and increased urination... i'm feeling really good! How about ye?!


----------



## MaMaRed1012

Franki83 said:


> It was quite funny though. I did a test on the evening, positive... the next morning, positive, the next day hubby hands me a digital, he wants to see it in black and white... well what do you know? Pregnant! Eeesh! This is our 4th child! LOL.
> But bless him, the bunches of flowers and chocolates have been great :flower::happydance:

LOL. That is similar to mine as well. My first test was very faint. Hubby dismissed it as it wasn't dark enough. Next morning line was still there but hubby said lets wait and see. I tested with a digital and it said Pregnant. I took a picture of it and text it to him saying is this concrete enough? LOL. This is also my 4th child----hubbys 1st.


----------



## Nagazim

My ds told me I had 2 babies in my kangaroo pouch on Sunday. AF didn't show so I tested yesterday. This is a super surprise baby since we were using protection and had sex once. Due July 8th :D


----------



## Franki83

MaMaRed1012 said:


> Franki83 said:
> 
> 
> It was quite funny though. I did a test on the evening, positive... the next morning, positive, the next day hubby hands me a digital, he wants to see it in black and white... well what do you know? Pregnant! Eeesh! This is our 4th child! LOL.
> But bless him, the bunches of flowers and chocolates have been great :flower::happydance:
> 
> LOL. That is similar to mine as well. My first test was very faint. Hubby dismissed it as it wasn't dark enough. Next morning line was still there but hubby said lets wait and see. I tested with a digital and it said Pregnant. I took a picture of it and text it to him saying is this concrete enough? LOL. This is also my 4th child----hubbys 1st.Click to expand...

Yeah, its great isnt it? This is my fourth but husbands second. You would think that he should know by now? Blooming men lol


----------



## Franki83

ooh i just noticed, we have 5th 6th 7th and 8th covered!  LOL, ok, we have them slots booked on the calendar :) who is next? 
cflower, i can relate, my boobs are killing me!!! and i think im craving early too... right now i should be thinking about sleeping yet all i want is a bacon sandwich...hmmmmm. 
Nagazim, that sounds like your little bean is really meant to be!!


----------



## rooster100

Hi ladies!so exciting! 
I just felt very moody (just like last time) my periods were not regular after the birth of my son in April so I wasn't sure if I was late or not! Boobs ok, only just finished breast feeding! They had just got to their normal size again!
This baby was ment to be, I kept saying if I was lucky enough for it to happen too again it would be a blessing! 
Still a little nervous as its early days but excited! X


----------



## gypsymama

cflower04 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I'm also due in July and would love a couple of bump buddies! The first day of my last period was the 1st October so i'm due around the 8th July 2014. However I know I didn't ovulate until CD 18 or CD 19 so I think i'm due around the 12th July... will see what the doctor says on Monday when I talk to him.
> 
> I also thought it would take us longer to conceive... we DTD once without contraception and I got pregnant :happydance: I came off the pill at the start of the month and we were going to wait a while before trying... but clearly that didn't happen!!!
> 
> Apart from tender boobs and nipples, increased hunger and increased urination... i'm feeling really good! How about ye?!

My LPM was on Oct 1st too! I have a due date of July 8th, just like you. I O'd CD13. DH and I stopped TTC couple of months ago, but I was still temping. We only DTD a few days before O and a few days after, during our "safe" days, but here we are pregnant! We were both really shocked. He's still shocked and I'm just nervous since I had a miscarriage a few months ago. I have an early ultrasound scheduled for Monday. 

Tender boobs for me, but NO appetite and although I'm really tired all the time, I can't seem to sleep!!

Happy and Healthy 9 months to all!!


----------



## schnoodle

Hi everyone!

If everything goes ok after 5 years and 4 fertility treatments were fue July 5th!

Still can't believe I get to type that!

Xxx


----------



## new_mummy

Hi girls! :) I've been looking for a July thread too! I'm due on the 10th. I have been SUPER paranoid about m/c though because I had one before my LO was born, and I just cannot stop worrying. :(

Now how do I get a ticker?? Lol


----------



## MoominJ

Congratulations everyone!

I'm due on the 9th all being well after only one month of trying!
I know it sounds crude but did anyone else find it a bit awkward the first time you dtd when not using contraception?hehe

I'm a moody mare at the mo, with the odd cramp and the occasional sickly feeling :thumbup:


----------



## rooster100

schnoodle said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> If everything goes ok after 5 years and 4 fertility treatments were fue July 5th!
> 
> Still can't believe I get to type that!
> 
> Xxx

Congratulations!! That's amazing! Same due date! :hugs:


----------



## cflower04

Woohoo lots of us are due around the same time.... exciting!!!!


----------



## new_mummy

Just checking if ticker is working...


----------



## new_mummy

:happydance:

And congrats all!


----------



## dooop

Im also due july! should find out roughly what date on monday :D


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hallo ladies!

Congratulations on your pregnancies and might we all have sticky healthy beans!

I stopped bcp on 26th of Sept and got my bfp on 22nd of October. We didn't expect to be pregnant so soon, but feel blessed. I am due 3rd of July and have first scan booked for 18th of November at 7+4 weeks.


----------



## Rickles

Hi ladies

Can I join you - too scared to put a ticker up yet but I reckon I am due about July 11th - got a faint bfp on Weds, again Thurs and a pregnant on the digital yesterday... super paranoid about chemicals but can't help being a little excited... I'm 34 this month and OH is 41 so we were keen to try and have them close together and before we fell apart with old age ;) xx


----------



## Franki83

Hey Ladies, i am thinking of making a Forum link for us July Jellybeans... what you think?


----------



## Franki83

Its ok, i found it !  i love these threads, they are so great for a support group! Jump on over girls 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2044715-due-july-2014-a-26.html


----------



## new_mummy

Oh that's great, thank you :flower:


----------



## kelly1973

hi rooster I have a 7 month old and have just found out im pregnant can I join you im due july 3rd xxx


----------



## rooster100

kelly1973 said:


> hi rooster I have a 7 month old and have just found out im pregnant can I join you im due july 3rd xxx

Of course join!! Welcome all ladies! It's so exciting! I'm glad I'm not the only one with such a young baby pregnant again!!
Will join July jellybeans too x


----------



## baileybubs

Me too ladies, rooster I could have written your opening post except I have a little girl not a boy! She's 6 months (almost 7) and we only dtd once as an I thought it had been outside our fertile window, clearly not lol!

As for what made me think I was pregnant, I moved house on Wednesday and kept misplacing things and being really absent minded, unusually so for me! Also had AF pains and I knew she wasn't due until Friday and I don't normally get them early. So on Halloween I did an IC (I was getting ready to ttc in January anyway!) and surprise! Little pumpkin on board it would seem!

I'm not really having much in the way of symptoms except the snappies. I was like this with my last 2 pregnancies too, everything just seems to annoy me so much (currently it's the people still letting off fireworks near my house!).

My EDD is July 11th but will probably go to later when I have my dating scan as I have longer than normal cycles. 

Is anyone else finding themselves incredibly thirsty?


----------



## cflower04

Yep I'm mad thirsty too... and coz I'm drinking more, I'm also peeing more! I never get up during the night to go to the bathroom and already I'm waking up once or twice!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh I know I've so far been ok with the peeing but I know last pregnancy it was all the time!! I have been drinking more water today though so I will probably be up tonight!


----------



## chihuahuamom

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls!
> So I am in shock! Just found out I'm pregnant! I only had my DS 6 months ago! It took over a year to conceive DS! We only dtd once last month! :blush:
> I'm supposed to be 4 weeks but the clearblue says 2-3 weeks, took it this evening after drinking water all day so I don't know if that makes a difference?
> Anyway I'm due July the 5th...anyone else due around then? :hugs:
> Would love some buddies!
> Feels like I was only pregnant a few weeks ago and now I am again! X

I'm due July 4th :happydance:


----------



## Riliye

Hi guys...I'm gonna cautiously slip my way in here. I just got my BFP 11/2 at 13dpo, making my EDD somewhere around July 13th. I've had a previous loss before, so I'll be a bit less cautious once we've seen a heartbeat. This was definitely not planned, as my LO is only 14 months old and we were hoping to wait until at least February/March before even trying again! 

That being said, we weren't exactly careful, either. :blush:

I'm freaking out a little bit. Two under two was not in the playbooks!


----------



## kelly1973

seems like theres a few of us with wee ones still on board, I haven't many symtons at the moment wish they would kick in lol


----------



## baileybubs

Riliye said:


> Hi guys...I'm gonna cautiously slip my way in here. I just got my BFP 11/2 at 13dpo, making my EDD somewhere around July 13th. I've had a previous loss before, so I'll be a bit less cautious once we've seen a heartbeat. This was definitely not planned, as my LO is only 14 months old and we were hoping to wait until at least February/March before even trying again!
> 
> That being said, we weren't exactly careful, either. :blush:
> 
> I'm freaking out a little bit. Two under two was not in the playbooks!

My LO is only 7 months lol! We were supposed to be ttc from January to have about 18-24 month gap but we also had a surprise! Same as you though we werent exactly careful, I just really didnt expect it to actually happen, we only dtd once this month haha!


----------



## Riliye

baileybubs said:


> My LO is only 7 months lol! We were supposed to be ttc from January to have about 18-24 month gap but we also had a surprise! Same as you though we werent exactly careful, I just really didnt expect it to actually happen, we only dtd once this month haha!

Same here! One time, and he just had to wake me up in the middle of the night so I just flopped back in my sweaty blankets and went back to sleep. This is completely 100% his fault, I say. And it was three days before O! He must have swimmers of steel or something. 

I have PCOS and pretty long, unruly cycles. Hadn't gotten a nice pattern of regular cycles nailed down since AF came back 6 months ago. Cycle before this was annovulatory, and now I'm up the duff again! Now all the doctors are going to exchange knowing glances when I tell them we were using natural family planning. 

I do firmly intend on telling my future son/daughter "You weren't an accident, you were a miracle!"


----------



## baileybubs

Aw I love that, you werent an accident you were a miracle, I'll be using that too I think!


----------



## HarleyW

Hi everyone!! Congratulations to you all!
I am due with our second on July 12!!! So very excited!
As for symptoms, they are being overshadowed at the moment by a horrible cold :( but I do have swollen gums which was the same as with my daughter, some cramping and a headache for the last week or so.


----------



## bitty

I'm due in July. This is my first baby. I'm still in shock.


----------



## VTfroggie

It's time for me to join in, ladies! Got my first ever BFP on 11/1 and have an EDD of 7/13. I'm SUPER excited. We'd been trying for 11 months with no luck, so fingers crossed this sticks!




MaMaRed1012 said:


> Franki83 said:
> 
> 
> It was quite funny though. I did a test on the evening, positive... the next morning, positive, the next day hubby hands me a digital, he wants to see it in black and white... well what do you know? Pregnant! Eeesh! This is our 4th child! LOL.
> But bless him, the bunches of flowers and chocolates have been great :flower::happydance:
> 
> LOL. That is similar to mine as well. My first test was very faint. Hubby dismissed it as it wasn't dark enough. Next morning line was still there but hubby said lets wait and see. I tested with a digital and it said Pregnant. I took a picture of it and text it to him saying is this concrete enough? LOL. This is also my 4th child----hubbys 1st.Click to expand...

My DH has been doing this! The first one was faint, so DH kept calling it a false positive. The next 2 positives had him saying, "we'll, it's not real until your period is officially missed." Today AF was officially due and 2 different brand tests were positive, so now he's a bit more accepting, but according to him I'm still pre-pregnant until tomorrow. :wacko: Whatever helps you process things, DH!!


----------



## rooster100

baileybubs said:


> Me too ladies, rooster I could have written your opening post except I have a little girl not a boy! She's 6 months (almost 7) and we only dtd once as an I thought it had been outside our fertile window, clearly not lol!
> 
> As for what made me think I was pregnant, I moved house on Wednesday and kept misplacing things and being really absent minded, unusually so for me! Also had AF pains and I knew she wasn't due until Friday and I don't normally get them early. So on Halloween I did an IC (I was getting ready to ttc in January anyway!) and surprise! Little pumpkin on board it would seem!
> 
> I'm not really having much in the way of symptoms except the snappies. I was like this with my last 2 pregnancies too, everything just seems to annoy me so much (currently it's the people still letting off fireworks near my house!).
> 
> My EDD is July 11th but will probably go to later when I have my dating scan as I have longer than normal cycles.
> N
> Is anyone else finding themselves incredibly thirsty?

That's crazy! Your my pregnancy twin! When was your daughter born? My son was born the 14th of April! I'm still I'm shock!! I have quite alot of cramps, I work as a nurse and do busy 13 hour shifts and I get terrible cramps during a shift but I did with my last pregnancy which is reassuring! 
I'm thirsty and freezing all the time! 
I think I need a dating scan too as my cycles were irregular after DS. 
I'm abit embarrassed to tell people I'm pregnant again so soon, how do you feel about it? X


----------



## rooster100

Riliye said:


> baileybubs said:
> 
> 
> My LO is only 7 months lol! We were supposed to be ttc from January to have about 18-24 month gap but we also had a surprise! Same as you though we werent exactly careful, I just really didnt expect it to actually happen, we only dtd once this month haha!
> 
> Same here! One time, and he just had to wake me up in the middle of the night so I just flopped back in my sweaty blankets and went back to sleep. This is completely 100% his fault, I say. And it was three days before O! He must have swimmers of steel or something.
> 
> I have PCOS and pretty long, unruly cycles. Hadn't gotten a nice pattern of regular cycles nailed down since AF came back 6 months ago. Cycle before this was annovulatory, and now I'm up the duff again! Now all the doctors are going to exchange knowing glances when I tell them we were using natural family planning.
> 
> I do firmly intend on telling my future son/daughter "You weren't an accident, you were a miracle!"Click to expand...

Ha ha! That's what happened with me and DH I felt so so guilty for months of not having sex with him! He was half asleep and I thought I would just do it so I could go another two months not having it! ( I know it sounds terrible I do love my husband but I'm just so exhausted at the moment after 6 months of sleepless night!) anyway it was obviously meant to be! 
After taking so long trying to conceive DS I just can't believe it happened so easily!


----------



## rooster100

bitty said:


> I'm due in July. This is my first baby. I'm still in shock.

Hi bitty! Was it a planned baby? :flower:


----------



## rooster100

Hope all you July ladies are well? Has anyone's morning sickness kicked in yet? I'm still feeling ok, very tired but it's hard to know if it's the pregnancy! I feel quite normal in fact I took another test today at work as I just don't feel pregnant but it was still very positive! 

Has anyone got any thoughts about finding out the sex? With DS stayed team yellow and it was well worth it! I'm going to be team yellow again this time! X


----------



## daynzee

hey ya..just found out im due 3rd july :)


----------



## daynzee

i think i will find out again..i found out with my boy..i just dont think i could not know lol


----------



## chihuahuamom

rooster100 said:


> Hope all you July ladies are well? Has anyone's morning sickness kicked in yet? I'm still feeling ok, very tired but it's hard to know if it's the pregnancy! I feel quite normal in fact I took another test today at work as I just don't feel pregnant but it was still very positive!
> 
> Has anyone got any thoughts about finding out the sex? With DS stayed team yellow and it was well worth it! I'm going to be team yellow again this time! X


Hi!

I've had morning sickness on and off, but not really bad...I'm just nauseous sometimes, thankfully no vomiting! Today my hubby opened up a container of coffee and the smell (really strong vanilla) literally kept me gagging for about 5 minutes because I couldn't stand the smell! :wacko: I've also been having on and off cramping and most recently a fluttering feeling.

As for finding out the sex, this is our first baby and my husband and I don't want to know the sex of the baby, we want it to be a surprise. :happydance:

I have my first prenatal visit tomorrow (5 weeks and 3 days) isn't that a bit on the early side? I don't even know what to expect from this appointment :wacko:


----------



## Nagazim

Hi ladies :) 

We found out what DS was at 15 wks and what DD was at 32 wks (she wouldn't open her legs! ) since we already have one of each we'll be team Green and letting it be a surprise. It's fitting since this pregnancy was such a surprise!

I don't feel a bit pregnant. I did take an extra long nap but I usually do on Sundays. I'll enjoy the energy and peace while I can ;)


----------



## ChellePepper

Congrats, everyone! Wishing everyone healthy and happy pregnancies!

I haven't been to the doctor yet, I got my BFP yesterday afternoon around 2pm. I took a digi test about an hour and a half later and it told me I was Pregnant and 2-3 weeks past ovulation. So I figure I'm due July 11th!

I just have sore boobs and I'm cramping off and on, feels like cervical cramps, not abdominal cramps. I had a very small amount of light brown spotting on Wednesday, but just figured it was AF coming, as I usually have a couple of days of brown discharge before my period. 

Not a planned baby, but OH and I got engaged in September, so it is a happy surprise. 

I'm a little bummed that I just bought my Ski pass for this year and I won't be able to use it, but that disappointment is quickly subsiding.


----------



## Nagazim

ChellePepper said:


> Congrats, everyone! Wishing everyone healthy and happy pregnancies!
> 
> I haven't been to the doctor yet, I got my BFP yesterday afternoon around 2pm. I took a digi test about an hour and a half later and it told me I was Pregnant and 2-3 weeks past ovulation. So I figure I'm due July 11th!
> 
> I just have sore boobs and I'm cramping off and on, feels like cervical cramps, not abdominal cramps. I had a very small amount of light brown spotting on Wednesday, but just figured it was AF coming, as I usually have a couple of days of brown discharge before my period.
> 
> Not a planned baby, but OH and I got engaged in September, so it is a happy surprise.
> 
> I'm a little bummed that I just bought my Ski pass for this year and I won't be able to use it, but that disappointment is quickly subsiding.

Maybe they would refund you considering the circumstances? 
Congrats on a happy surprise :)


----------



## bee lady

This is my first time posting, I have lurked for 2 years now ttc. I had black spotting for 5 days and I took a test and it was positive!! Funny thing is we had an appointment on Tuesday for infertility.... I guess we don't need to go now lol. Due date about July 12. This is my second child. My first is 10yr old. I can't wait to have a new baby in the house. 
Symptoms,? Cramping, very sore boobs. A little nausea and fatigue.


----------



## FlatShoes

Think I will be joining the July club but I havent had a scan yet and I havent had a period since my coil was taken out 9h Sept so who knows :)

Hi July Ladies :)


----------



## Riliye

I'm getting nervous, girls. My first test was taken mid-afternoon only half an hour after previously going, and it came up bang on positive right away. I've taken two tests since then with FMU and both of them have been significantly fainter than the first. Today's test looked barely even positive at all!

The thing is, I haven't stopped charting yet (since I've had a previous loss that started out exactly this way) and although my temp went down yesterday with the faint test, today it's back up in my "normal" post-o temps -- with the faintest test yet! I've left a message with the nurse at my obgyn; hopefully she'll call back soon and we can have a chat.

Any opinions on these mis-matching signs? I can't think of any reason that the tests would be getting fainter (and on a more sensitive test, at that!) while temps are not agreeing. Cross some fingers for me gals, I may be out.


----------



## rooster100

Riliye said:


> I'm getting nervous, girls. My first test was taken mid-afternoon only half an hour after previously going, and it came up bang on positive right away. I've taken two tests since then with FMU and both of them have been significantly fainter than the first. Today's test looked barely even positive at all!
> 
> The thing is, I haven't stopped charting yet (since I've had a previous loss that started out exactly this way) and although my temp went down yesterday with the faint test, today it's back up in my "normal" post-o temps -- with the faintest test yet! I've left a message with the nurse at my obgyn; hopefully she'll call back soon and we can have a chat.
> 
> Any opinions on these mis-matching signs? I can't think of any reason that the tests would be getting fainter (and on a more sensitive test, at that!) while temps are not agreeing. Cross some fingers for me gals, I may be out.

You poor love! What a worry. Let us know what the nurse says! Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## rooster100

bee lady said:


> This is my first time posting, I have lurked for 2 years now ttc. I had black spotting for 5 days and I took a test and it was positive!! Funny thing is we had an appointment on Tuesday for infertility.... I guess we don't need to go now lol. Due date about July 12. This is my second child. My first is 10yr old. I can't wait to have a new baby in the house.
> Symptoms,? Cramping, very sore boobs. A little nausea and fatigue.

That's fantastic news! Well done! How exciting! X


----------



## rooster100

Welcome new July ladies :) x


----------



## baileybubs

Aw hun I hope all is ok. What kind of tests are they? Maybe they are out of date or perhaps if you are drinking more water the urine was more diluted?
Try not to worry :hugs:


----------



## daynzee

rooster100 said:


> Welcome new July ladies :) x

thank you!


----------



## akalocsa

Hahaha! I was blaming the "farts" on our 8-year-old daughter!!


----------



## eris

If I go by LMP I'm due July 11, but if I go by ovulation/conception I'm due July 6. So I guess some time in early July I'm due. I tested because of my breast tenderness. I had a host of other symptoms like acne, which I don't ever get, oh yeah and the bad gas. I blame the dog.


----------



## akalocsa

Yay! Just figured out how to apply tickers!! Due July 14th. First appointment with OB on Monday, bicornuate uterus makes us high risk. On the bright side, we'll get lots of ultrasounds! Good luck to all!


----------



## Hodge-Podge

Hello ladies! I am due July 2nd with my 2nd child. I had my first appointment at 4 +1 and will have my first u/s next Thursday at 7+1 :D


----------



## shell12393

The dr said im due June 22nd but the ultrasound looks like im not as far along as they thought. I caculated that im due july 8th. Find out for sure on weds in the ultra sound! I have been ttc for 1 year after a miscarriage last year. My hubby and i are soo excited!


----------



## Riliye

rooster100 said:


> You poor love! What a worry. Let us know what the nurse says! Fingers crossed for you x




baileybubs said:


> Aw hun I hope all is ok. What kind of tests are they? Maybe they are out of date or perhaps if you are drinking more water the urine was more diluted?
> Try not to worry :hugs:

Rooster: Unfortunately I ended up having to go to work before the nurse called, so we didn't get to chat. Thanks for the fingers crossed. 

Bailey: The first two tests were Answer brand tests, regular pink dye two liners. The one I took this morning was FRER. I actually ended up taking a second FRER from the same box later, just to see if that one was somehow defective. It wasn't. I didn't check the dates on the box, but I have a hard time convincing myself that two separate brands of tests would both be out of date, especially since the store I bought them at hasn't even been open a full year yet. 

I really hope my little bean sticks around, but if he/she doesn't, then that's okay. It will hurt and I'll be sad, but I can accept it. I just wish I wasn't stuck in this perpetual "Am I/Aren't I?"


----------



## bellaboo2200

I'm due early July too, not sure on exact dates yet.


----------



## Gizzyy

I'm due July 2nd :)


----------



## callypygous

Hey ladies, I am already on another July thread, but I thought I'd be greedy and join yours too! I am due July 8th (obviously still to be confirmed by US)

Would anyone mind telling me how I can add a ticker? Or pointing me in the direction of where I can find out?

I am already feeling super fatigued, and super thirsty. Already taking afternoon naps. I don't sleep well at night and I am ridiculously spotty. Spottier than I have ever been!

I don't know about you girls but I am wishing this month away. I don't get my first booking appointment until I'm approx 10 weeks (sometime around Dec 10th) and I won't get my first US until just for Christmas, unless they decide to do it on the same day as the booking.

I live in Spain and my parents live in the UK, I am so looking forward to going home just after Christmas to announce the news to them all. Is anyone else planning a Christmas Pregnancy announcement?


----------



## Amalee

Cally, if you click on the tickers in someone's signature, they will take you to the website where you can make your own. Mine is for marriage, but there are tons of pregnancy ones as well on Lily-pie!

I'm due sometime in early July - my cycles are a bit unpredictable, so I'm not sure when. I'm currently 4-5 weeks pregnant!

I'm planning a Christmas reveal as well - I think I'll tell immediate family a week or so earlier. I'd love to wait and surprise my parents and siblings on Christmas, but I want to tell them before the rest of the family, and it's pretty much only Christmas and Thanksgiving that the whole family is together. Hopefully I'll have an ultrasound pic by then. I'd like to wrap it and have my nana open it up on Christmas!


----------



## Pix

July 17th or 16th 

Just found out yesterday. Go back Friday to make sure my levels are going up. Rather nervous and scared they won't but it's now out of my hands.


----------



## callypygous

Amalee said:


> Cally, if you click on the tickers in someone's signature, they will take you to the website where you can make your own. Mine is for marriage, but there are tons of pregnancy ones as well on Lily-pie!
> 
> I'm due sometime in early July - my cycles are a bit unpredictable, so I'm not sure when. I'm currently 4-5 weeks pregnant!
> 
> I'm planning a Christmas reveal as well - I think I'll tell immediate family a week or so earlier. I'd love to wait and surprise my parents and siblings on Christmas, but I want to tell them before the rest of the family, and it's pretty much only Christmas and Thanksgiving that the whole family is together. Hopefully I'll have an ultrasound pic by then. I'd like to wrap it and have my nana open it up on Christmas!

Thanks, I've got my fruit now, haha :happydance:

It's all starting to feel a lot more real. Aww I'm sure that will be the best Christmas present your Nana will have received. So far I have just thought of putting a pic of the US in the card with a xmas hat on, and address the cards to Granny/Uncle/Grandad etc etc.. But I have so much time on my hands trying to think of other alternatives.

I have never so looked forward to Christmas! And that's really saying something because I love Christmas!

Hope everyone is keeping well.


----------



## Amalee

Same here! Christmas is my favorite, I love the time with family and great food! My Nana turns 90 this year, so even if I could think of something more creative, I'd be afraid it would confuse her or something. She's the only grandparent I have left, and this will be her first great grandchild!


----------



## Nagazim

We plan to announce around Christmas too.


----------



## daynzee

i was planning on revealing at xmas but i couldnt keep it quiet lol


----------



## Riliye

All right guys, please add me to the angel list, if there is one. My little bean grew wings this morning. 

Have a happy and healthy nine months guys! I'm sure I'll be back around soon. =)


----------



## baileybubs

Oh riliye I'm so sorry Hun :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## rooster100

Riliye said:


> All right guys, please add me to the angel list, if there is one. My little bean grew wings this morning.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy nine months guys! I'm sure I'll be back around soon. =)

I'm so so sorry to hear that Riliye. I know it's hard to hear but it will happen again when the time is right. I hope your ok xXx


----------



## cflower04

Here in Ireland they don't take bloods to measure HCG... Wish I knew what was happening in there!


----------



## cflower04

Riliye said:


> All right guys, please add me to the angel list, if there is one. My little bean grew wings this morning.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy nine months guys! I'm sure I'll be back around soon. =)

So sorry Riliye. Hope to see you back here soon.


----------



## HopefulFairy

Hi everyone, 

Can I join this group too? Found out last friday we are expecting baby #1 10th July. Still in shock and so very excited. 

Sorry to hear about your loss Riliye. Sending some cyber hugs and hope you get another bfp soon x

When is everyone due? Is anyone else pregnant for the first time?


----------



## florence_

Can i cautiously join had my first bfp today!! Which would make me due July 16th exactly 1 yr and 10days from my wedding day!! IM catious because i had mc in september ttc#1 hope my body keeps this one safe!! Xx


----------



## akalocsa

Hodge-Podge said:


> Hello ladies! I am due July 2nd with my 2nd child. I had my first appointment at 4 +1 and will have my first u/s next Thursday at 7+1 :D

Hi Hodge-Podge! My first appt is coming on Monday. I'll be 5+2. Just curious what is or is not going to be checked. What was your 4+1 appt. like?


----------



## Hodge-Podge

akalocsa said:


> Hodge-Podge said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies! I am due July 2nd with my 2nd child. I had my first appointment at 4 +1 and will have my first u/s next Thursday at 7+1 :D
> 
> 
> Hi Hodge-Podge! My first appt is coming on Monday. I'll be 5+2. Just curious what is or is not going to be checked. What was your 4+1 appt. like?Click to expand...

 My first was the 'confirmation' appointment. They did a urine sample and a cervix check. A very quick appointment as there isn't much to do. I have an ultrasound scheduled for 7+1 as the heartbeat isn't strong enough at that time to hear through a dopler.

Feel free to pm me anytime with questions or follow my journal... listed in the signature below :D


----------



## JadeVonFox

My LMP was September 27th.. So I am due July 4th :D confirmed by doc at my intake. Am excited to meet our little firecracker ;)


----------



## ToriStory

Hi ladies!!!! So glad to have found this thread as I would love a bump buddy!!!! My DD is July 8th!!! Got an early BFP at 10 dpo!


----------



## chihuahuamom

JadeVonFox said:


> My LMP was September 27th.. So I am due July 4th :D confirmed by doc at my intake. Am excited to meet our little firecracker ;)


I'm also due on the 4th of July :happydance:


----------



## ferozi12

I'm due between 3rd and 5th July-my LMP was 29th Sept but I have short cycles, so not 100% sure. Ultrasound in ten days!


----------



## baileybubs

I'm jealous of all these early U/S! I probably won't get my first one til the new year as I won't be 12 weeks til Boxing Day! Counting down lol!


----------



## beau84

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls!
> So I am in shock! Just found out I'm pregnant! I only had my DS 6 months ago! It took over a year to conceive DS! We only dtd once last month! :blush:
> I'm supposed to be 4 weeks but the clearblue says 2-3 weeks, took it this evening after drinking water all day so I don't know if that makes a difference?
> Anyway I'm due July the 5th...anyone else due around then? :hugs:
> Would love some buddies!
> Feels like I was only pregnant a few weeks ago and now I am again! X

Hi!! First of all CONGRATULATIONS on your bfb!! A h&h 9 months to you!

I did two (from different brands) hpt's on Monday this week both :bfp:. I went in for my blood test yesterday and anxiously waiting on the result!!

I have been ttc since February last year and had some issues so this came as a total total shock to me!! So anyway, I am 4 weeks and 5 days along and due around the 9th of July.

Can I be your bump buddy?:hugs::blush:


----------



## akalocsa

So excited for everyone!!! It's nice to have a place where I can see that others are going through the SAME things that I am at the SAME time that I am going through them. Looking forward to many many months of cyber-bonding!


----------



## bambi93

July 11th! :)


----------



## Amalee

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls!
> So I am in shock! Just found out I'm pregnant! I only had my DS 6 months ago! It took over a year to conceive DS! We only dtd once last month! :blush:
> I'm supposed to be 4 weeks *but the clearblue says 2-3 weeks*, took it this evening after drinking water all day so I don't know if that makes a difference?
> Anyway I'm due July the 5th...anyone else due around then? :hugs:
> Would love some buddies!
> Feels like I was only pregnant a few weeks ago and now I am again! X

Are there tests that you can use to tell how far along you are?? I've never heard of that!


----------



## VTfroggie

Amalee said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls!
> So I am in shock! Just found out I'm pregnant! I only had my DS 6 months ago! It took over a year to conceive DS! We only dtd once last month! :blush:
> I'm supposed to be 4 weeks *but the clearblue says 2-3 weeks*, took it this evening after drinking water all day so I don't know if that makes a difference?
> Anyway I'm due July the 5th...anyone else due around then? :hugs:
> Would love some buddies!
> Feels like I was only pregnant a few weeks ago and now I am again! X
> 
> Are there tests that you can use to tell how far along you are?? I've never heard of that!Click to expand...

The new Clear Blue digitals now tell you how many weeks (up to 3+, I think) post-conception you are.


----------



## Amalee

Oh wow, thanks for the heads up! I should pick one up, I'm not sure when I ovulated.


----------



## rooster100

cflower04 said:


> Here in Ireland they don't take bloods to measure HCG... Wish I knew what was happening in there!

Where abouts in Ireland are you? I'm in Dublin!


----------



## rooster100

beau84 said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls!
> So I am in shock! Just found out I'm pregnant! I only had my DS 6 months ago! It took over a year to conceive DS! We only dtd once last month! :blush:
> I'm supposed to be 4 weeks but the clearblue says 2-3 weeks, took it this evening after drinking water all day so I don't know if that makes a difference?
> Anyway I'm due July the 5th...anyone else due around then? :hugs:
> Would love some buddies!
> Feels like I was only pregnant a few weeks ago and now I am again! X
> 
> Hi!! First of all CONGRATULATIONS on your bfb!! A h&h 9 months to you!
> 
> I did two (from different brands) hpt's on Monday this week both :bfp:. I went in for my blood test yesterday and anxiously waiting on the result!!
> 
> I have been ttc since February last year and had some issues so this came as a total total shock to me!! So anyway, I am 4 weeks and 5 days along and due around the 9th of July.
> 
> Can I be your bump buddy?:hugs::blush:Click to expand...

Of course you can! Congratulations! It takes a lot of getting used to when you get the BFPs! X


----------



## rooster100

baileybubs said:


> I'm jealous of all these early U/S! I probably won't get my first one til the new year as I won't be 12 weeks til Boxing Day! Counting down lol!

We don't even get a 12 week scan here! They make you wait til week 20!! Luckerly my GP has an ultrasound machine! She is on maternity leave herself though! She needs to get back to work! X


----------



## rooster100

Welcome other July mummy's!! So many of us!! Amalee like froggie said it's the clearblue digital test with conception date on it! X


----------



## Nagazim

Just know when you buy the Clear Blue Easy Digital with conception indicator that they're OFTEN off on the weeks. So if you're one to worry, don't even waste your time. A lot of ladies haven't been getting 3+ until they're 7wks along. So if you want to use it just for fun, go for it ;)


----------



## KimmyLou

Hi ladies, 
Im due on July 7th. Does anyone want to be bump buddies? Xx


----------



## akalocsa

ToriStory said:


> Hi ladies!!!! So glad to have found this thread as I would love a bump buddy!!!! My DD is July 8th!!! Got an early BFP at 10 dpo!

Congrats to you!! I need a bump buddy too! I'm due July 14, per the pregnancy due date tool, my first appt is coming up on Monday. This will be our second, tried to sway a son this time. I can already feel the changes going on inside and very excited and scared all at once. How are you feeling?


----------



## Sweety_1

akalocsa said:


> ToriStory said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!!!! So glad to have found this thread as I would love a bump buddy!!!! My DD is July 8th!!! Got an early BFP at 10 dpo!
> 
> Congrats to you!! I need a bump buddy too! I'm due July 14, per the pregnancy due date tool, my first appt is coming up on Monday. This will be our second, tried to sway a son this time. I can already feel the changes going on inside and very excited and scared all at once. How are you feeling?Click to expand...

Same here, due on the 14th! So excited DH and I have been trying for two and a half years. Still don't even believe it!


----------



## Hayleykins05

I'm due around 12/13th :D


----------



## florence_

congrats everyone so excited its still not sunk in!! think im guna keep testing to make sure its still there!! 

right im 4 weeks and 2 days now yay, anyway last night I had really bad wind pain stabbing pain all over my stomach and chest, and then realised I hadn't bin for a poo for days!! at first I thought it may have been something wrong but it went after I managed to go to the toilet, I never have problems goin the loo normally go every day, anyone think this is pregnancy related, and if so could this happen so early on!? xx sorry for TMI xx


----------



## Nagazim

So sorry Riliye :cry: Take care of you.



I'd love a VBAC with this baby but have just about come to terms that I doubt that will happen. So I will more than likely deliver in June. I seem to do this every time. End up in the early days of one month to deliver in the other. Still haven't made a dr. appt. I probably won't until closer to Christmas time.


----------



## dreamer22

I'm due on July 14 as well! So excited to finally be here! This is my first. Lurked around on the ttc forums when I was ttc for a couple months early this year, but we gave up, and I figured we were infertile. Fast forward about 8 months and now we are pregnant by surprise, not trying not preventing! Glad to have conceived without trying, cause those tww's are TORTURE!


----------



## baileybubs

florence_ said:


> congrats everyone so excited its still not sunk in!! think im guna keep testing to make sure its still there!!
> 
> right im 4 weeks and 2 days now yay, anyway last night I had really bad wind pain stabbing pain all over my stomach and chest, and then realised I hadn't bin for a poo for days!! at first I thought it may have been something wrong but it went after I managed to go to the toilet, I never have problems goin the loo normally go every day, anyone think this is pregnancy related, and if so could this happen so early on!? xx sorry for TMI xx

I'm pretty sure it can happen straight away coz of the progesterone, plus are you taking any maternity vitamins etc, coz if they have iron in that will contribute. I've also got problems going number 2 lol, which always happens when I'm pregnant.

Nagazim I'm hoping for a vbac too but have a small age gap so don't know I it's possible. Why do you think you won't be able to?


----------



## SRTBaby

July 18th for me, just found out 2 days ago on Thursday.


----------



## nolababy1

Hi Ladies! Very excited to join you! I tested on Wed on a whim and it came back a faint positive! Couldn't believe my eyes because I'd never gotten a positive before. Called the dr and went in for blood work-positive 28.8 hCG. Had more blood work on Friday-66 hCG so doubling nicely. So as you see it's very early-I have no idea when we conceived-LOL. But my best guess is a July 21st due date. My birthday is the 20th so it looks like I get a baby for my birthday! I'll know more on the 19th when I have my first u/s and more blood work.


----------



## CherylC3

Hi ladies I think I'm about 3-4 wks pg think about the 20th July can I join?xx


----------



## baileybubs

Hi Cheryl :hi:


----------



## rooster100

All new girls very welcome! So exciting! How is everyone feeling?
I just feel tired and have trapped wind! (Sorry tmi!) x


----------



## baileybubs

I'm just very thirsty and peeing a lot (which are obviously linked lol)


----------



## Amalee

Super sore boobs today, and I'll second the thirsty and peeing!

Hubs and I think my boobs are already bigger... Is that even possible?! I'm about 5 weeks, too early, right?


----------



## baileybubs

No mine seem bigger already too!


----------



## cflower04

rooster100 said:


> All new girls very welcome! So exciting! How is everyone feeling?
> I just feel tired and have trapped wind! (Sorry tmi!) x

Me too!!!


----------



## Cheska

Af is a week late today and I still haven't tested. Will be doing so in the morning and would love to join you all if I get a bfp. Quietly confident it will be positive as quite regular and my sense of smell has changed loads. Got a clear blue digi and worrying a little about what weeks it's going to give. 

Congrats to all you ladies. Nice to see some of you have very lo's too xx


----------



## ToriStory

Oh ladies...MS hit me hard today. Was hoping to escape it for another week or two. Blah!!! :sick:

My boobs seem bigger as well....I was barely 4 weeks and couldn't wear any of my bras or jeans!!!! Everything is super tight and uncomfortable. I've been peeing a ton and staying thirsty.


----------



## baileybubs

Good luck cheska, your symptoms sound positive so fingers crossed!


----------



## HopefulFairy

rooster100 said:


> All new girls very welcome! So exciting! How is everyone feeling?
> I just feel tired and have trapped wind! (Sorry tmi!) x

Hi Rooster, 

I am like a narcoleptic sniffer dog. Cant stop sleeping (even when not convenient) and smell bananas etc from across the hallway. Also sore boobs and randomly getting emotional over strange things (like the oral B add that me in tears on the train the other day) lol. How about you? How far along are you?


----------



## Cheska

I'm pregnant!!! 2-3 weeks. Does that sound ok for 5+1? Got a pack of 2 tests so will use the other one next weekend! Feel really apprehensive for some reason. We started trying early as it took 9 month of really trying for our little man! Kind of thought it would take similar again if not longer and it happened 1st month of ntnp. 

Feel slightly nauseous but not sure if that's caused by baba or nerves hehe.


----------



## Cheska

HopefulFairy said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> All new girls very welcome! So exciting! How is everyone feeling?
> I just feel tired and have trapped wind! (Sorry tmi!) x
> 
> Hi Rooster,
> 
> I am like a narcoleptic sniffer dog. Cant stop sleeping (even when not convenient) and smell bananas etc from across the hallway. Also sore boobs and randomly getting emotional over strange things (like the oral B add that me in tears on the train the other day) lol. How about you? How far along are you?Click to expand...

Haha at narcoleptic sniffer dog. Made me laugh!! I'll be the same if sleepiness sets in like it has with previous two pregnancies. The smell of the glass cleaner yesterday was pungent and stayed in my nostrils far too long :wacko:


----------



## callypygous

My boobs are definitely bigger, for about a week now they've gradually been getting bigger. I was on skype to a friend and I could see them bulging over my bra through my top and thought, this is so noticable!

Also so bloated that I've been wearing leggings/jeggings all week. Been eating super healthily and weighing myself everyday so I know it's not weight gain.

Friday night I had my first food aversion, I've really gone off fish. Just the thought makes me feel sick. Started eating pan braised salmon and veg and just couldn't finish it. Then yesterday I had a roast dinner and found any of the fatty bits hard to stomach. Woke up this morning and all I want to eat is toast. Tummy feels v delicate!

Hope you're all doing well :) Wishing I had some ginger biccies right now!


----------



## leash27

Hi ladies, do you mind if I join? Only got my BFP this morning at 12 dpo so still letting it sink in that I am actually pregnant!

Looks like my due date will be 22nd July. 

X


----------



## Cheska

Hi leash congrats on your bfp. 

Rooster just wondered if you would put all our names/due dates on the first page? Would be nice to add to when find out gender and are born? Or we could relocate to pregnancy club? Xx


----------



## newmomtobe88

Hi ladies!

This is my first post so forgive me if this isn't the correct place to put it! I have had 3 positive HPTs and would be due around July 17th. On the day after my period was due I had to get on two different planes and had a long layover. I felt horrible all day that day, and had cramps, but I also get motion sickness so I thought that was what it was. When I got home, I took a HPT and got a positive! I only would have been 4 weeks along that day, though, and continued to feel terribly sick (extremely nauseous, chills, low grade temp) the remainder of that day and the next day. On the second night of the sickness, I finally got a goodnight's sleep, and woke up the next day (yesterday) and basically felt fine all day! A few cramps but basically no nausea. Went from not being able to eat to eating three meals. I thought it was strange that I already had morning sickness at only 4 weeks along, and basically no other symptoms yet (no sore boobs at all), since most women don't get it until at least 6. Anyways, my concern is that I'm not PG anymore since the sickness is gone. Or maybe I was sick with the end of implantation? I haven't had any bleeding or anything. I guess I'm just confused and was wondering if anyone else had a similar experience. I can always go buy another PG test. I just don't want to obsess over it until the US, which the military women's clinic said won't be until around 11 weeks! (My husband is active duty, and I'm learning quickly things are done differently than in the civilian world when it comes to pregnancies). Sorry to ramble but this is my first pregnancy and I'm a nervous nelly!!


----------



## akalocsa

Sweety_1 said:


> akalocsa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ToriStory said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!!!! So glad to have found this thread as I would love a bump buddy!!!! My DD is July 8th!!! Got an early BFP at 10 dpo!
> 
> Congrats to you!! I need a bump buddy too! I'm due July 14, per the pregnancy due date tool, my first appt is coming up on Monday. This will be our second, tried to sway a son this time. I can already feel the changes going on inside and very excited and scared all at once. How are you feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> Same here, due on the 14th! So excited DH and I have been trying for two and a half years. Still don't even believe it!Click to expand...

Congrats! That's so wonderful! So happy for you guys!:happydance:


----------



## akalocsa

florence_ said:


> congrats everyone so excited its still not sunk in!! think im guna keep testing to make sure its still there!!
> 
> right im 4 weeks and 2 days now yay, anyway last night I had really bad wind pain stabbing pain all over my stomach and chest, and then realised I hadn't bin for a poo for days!! at first I thought it may have been something wrong but it went after I managed to go to the toilet, I never have problems goin the loo normally go every day, anyone think this is pregnancy related, and if so could this happen so early on!? xx sorry for TMI xx

Congrats for your sticky bean! I kept testing for about a week after my first faintly BFP, so I completely understand! Maybe the prenatal vitamin is clogging you up some, it does me.:blush:


----------



## akalocsa

dreamer22 said:


> I'm due on July 14 as well! So excited to finally be here! This is my first. Lurked around on the ttc forums when I was ttc for a couple months early this year, but we gave up, and I figured we were infertile. Fast forward about 8 months and now we are pregnant by surprise, not trying not preventing! Glad to have conceived without trying, cause those tww's are TORTURE!

Congrats on your first! There seems to be a lot of us that had an extremely fun weekend (Oct. 19ish) a few weeks ago!!


----------



## akalocsa

newmomtobe88 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> This is my first post so forgive me if this isn't the correct place to put it! I have had 3 positive HPTs and would be due around July 17th. On the day after my period was due I had to get on two different planes and had a long layover. I felt horrible all day that day, and had cramps, but I also get motion sickness so I thought that was what it was. When I got home, I took a HPT and got a positive! I only would have been 4 weeks along that day, though, and continued to feel terribly sick (extremely nauseous, chills, low grade temp) the remainder of that day and the next day. On the second night of the sickness, I finally got a goodnight's sleep, and woke up the next day (yesterday) and basically felt fine all day! A few cramps but basically no nausea. Went from not being able to eat to eating three meals. I thought it was strange that I already had morning sickness at only 4 weeks along, and basically no other symptoms yet (no sore boobs at all), since most women don't get it until at least 6. Anyways, my concern is that I'm not PG anymore since the sickness is gone. Or maybe I was sick with the end of implantation? I haven't had any bleeding or anything. I guess I'm just confused and was wondering if anyone else had a similar experience. I can always go buy another PG test. I just don't want to obsess over it until the US, which the military women's clinic said won't be until around 11 weeks! (My husband is active duty, and I'm learning quickly things are done differently than in the civilian world when it comes to pregnancies). Sorry to ramble but this is my first pregnancy and I'm a nervous nelly!!

Don't worry, symptoms and the times they start are different for all women. With my daughter, I didn't know I was pregnant until I was 8 weeks (conceived on IUD), no sore boobs, morning sickness, or anything. With this one, my boobs hurt and I have waves of nausea. So don't compare yourself with what other pregnant women are feeling at 4-5 weeks. Take another pregnancy test, it might ease your mind some. Good luck!


----------



## rooster100

Cheska said:


> Af is a week late today and I still haven't tested. Will be doing so in the morning and would love to join you all if I get a bfp. Quietly confident it will be positive as quite regular and my sense of smell has changed loads. Got a clear blue digi and worrying a little about what weeks it's going to give.
> 
> Congrats to all you ladies. Nice to see some of you have very lo's too xx

Fingers crossed for you and let us know! X


----------



## rooster100

Cheska said:


> I'm pregnant!!! 2-3 weeks. Does that sound ok for 5+1? Got a pack of 2 tests so will use the other one next weekend! Feel really apprehensive for some reason. We started trying early as it took 9 month of really trying for our little man! Kind of thought it would take similar again if not longer and it happened 1st month of ntnp.
> 
> Feel slightly nauseous but not sure if that's caused by baba or nerves hehe.

Sorry just seen this! Congratulations!! Mine showed 2-3 at 5 weeks. It's from your conception date so it makes sense!


----------



## rooster100

leash27 said:


> Hi ladies, do you mind if I join? Only got my BFP this morning at 12 dpo so still letting it sink in that I am actually pregnant!
> 
> Looks like my due date will be 22nd July.
> 
> X

Welcome and congrats!


----------



## rooster100

Cheska said:


> Hi leash congrats on your bfp.
> 
> Rooster just wondered if you would put all our names/due dates on the first page? Would be nice to add to when find out gender and are born? Or we could relocate to pregnancy club? Xx

Yes have been planning on doing that. Just haven't had a min free but will try and do it tomorrow! X


----------



## rooster100

newmomtobe88 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> This is my first post so forgive me if this isn't the correct place to put it! I have had 3 positive HPTs and would be due around July 17th. On the day after my period was due I had to get on two different planes and had a long layover. I felt horrible all day that day, and had cramps, but I also get motion sickness so I thought that was what it was. When I got home, I took a HPT and got a positive! I only would have been 4 weeks along that day, though, and continued to feel terribly sick (extremely nauseous, chills, low grade temp) the remainder of that day and the next day. On the second night of the sickness, I finally got a goodnight's sleep, and woke up the next day (yesterday) and basically felt fine all day! A few cramps but basically no nausea. Went from not being able to eat to eating three meals. I thought it was strange that I already had morning sickness at only 4 weeks along, and basically no other symptoms yet (no sore boobs at all), since most women don't get it until at least 6. Anyways, my concern is that I'm not PG anymore since the sickness is gone. Or maybe I was sick with the end of implantation? I haven't had any bleeding or anything. I guess I'm just confused and was wondering if anyone else had a similar experience. I can always go buy another PG test. I just don't want to obsess over it until the US, which the military women's clinic said won't be until around 11 weeks! (My husband is active duty, and I'm learning quickly things are done differently than in the civilian world when it comes to pregnancies). Sorry to ramble but this is my first pregnancy and I'm a nervous nelly!!

Ok deep breaths! Everything is fine. You have a positive HPT and so you are pregnant. 
When I was pregnant with DS (he is only 6 months old and so the pregnancy is quite clear in my mind!) I had morning sickness on/off. Some days I would feel just fine and just couldn't believe I was pregnant. I remember moaning that I felt well and then a few days later morning sickness hit hard and I regretted wanting to feel like crap! 
This pregnancy I feel bad some days and ok others. So try not to worry. 
It's so daunting, especially your first pregnancy. I'm so much more relaxed this pregnancy. 
Anyway congratulations!! Xx


----------



## Sweety_1

Anyone else have insomnia due to frequent bathroom visits during the night. I find myself going to the bathroom at least 6-8 times, really hard to function the next day. This is my first pregnancy so right now I have every symptom except morning sickness which won't be long before I live in the bathroom. I am only 4 weeks and 4 days along and already feel like it will be a very long pregnancy! As side from the troubles I'm having I'm really happy and excited!


----------



## Amalee

I wouldn't say insomnia, but I've been waking up at least once each night to pee. I've been so thirsty all the time that I guzzle water at night (I know I could just not drink before bed, but then I wake up super thirsty! It's either wake up to pee, or wake up thirsty, THEN wake up to pee.) Then in the morning I'm thirsty, so between 6 and noon I probably go to the bathroom 4 times. 

One thing I will say though, I've been waking up more refreshed than ever. I don't know if it's because I'm sleeping so soundly or what, but I LOVE it! DH came in a couple nights ago after I feel asleep on the couch, and evidently I didn't even stir. Normally I wake up to the softest turn in the bed, Anyway, I woke up a little while later and thought he still wasn't home, then went to grab a drink. I walked back into the room and saw a man sitting on the couch - he scared the crap out of me! It was too dark to see who he was for a second. :rofl:


----------



## newmomtobe88

Thanks for the reassuring responses to my earlier inquiry. I did go buy a cheap .88c test from wal mart to ease my mind, still positive and seemed like the line was darker this time, so feeling better overall! I feel like I'll be holding my breath until the US/week 12 when the risk of MC is low. Super excited and glad to have a place to air thoughts, feelings, and excitement as we all go through this wonderful journey.


----------



## ilovemyhubby

congrats ladies! mind if i join....?


----------



## baileybubs

Amalee, I get that too with sleeping sounder, only lasts for the first tri though then the pregnancy insomnia kicks in for me lol! But I am waking feeling more refreshed, and df is waking me less when he comes to bed!

Welcome all the new ladies! Gosh there's so many of us now I'm losing track!


----------



## callypygous

I'm already sleeping pretty terribly. If I don't wake up because I need to pee, I wake up because I'm parched. It's a no win situation lol.

I just try to sneak in an afternoon nap and that seems to help keep me going! Very fortunate this is my first pregnancy so that's possible.


----------



## florence_

ive always been a good sleeper now I cant sleep till late and wake up really early and I wake twice in the night to pee im exhausted and sooo tired in the day but I loooove it!! im so happy to be blessed doesn't feel real still!! and im full of flu my head to toe is aching im burning up but im still sneakily happy that my little poppyseed is with me :) its going to be a long nine months,

whens everyone telling parents friends etc im 4+5 and I don't know when to tell!?


----------



## callypygous

I've told two close friends who are on the ttc journey with me (and obvs DH), and nobody else. Getting an 8 week scan which might give me the confidence to tell a couple of other close girl friends also on the ttc journey. They're telling me all about them and I feel guilty not sharing with them! But I'm waiting for my 12 week scan until I tell the family. We will be visiting them 12+3 for Christmas and I want to tell them in person once we are out of the danger zone so they can get excited rather than tentatively wait with me for the next few weeks. Plus it means i get to see their reaction in person! So excited and wishing the next few weeks away. :happydance:


----------



## rooster100

ilovemyhubby said:


> congrats ladies! mind if i join....?

Welcome!


----------



## rooster100

I have told my family and work colleges, I'm a nurse and there is a few things you can't do when your pregnant so I had to tell them. 
I will probably tell friends as I see them. I feel weird knowing it and not saying anything. 
I had told everyone when I had my m/c at 12 weeks and the support and love I got was amazing and helped me so much so I have no problem telling people early (this is my own opinion about myself, I totally understand others reasons for not telling!) xx


----------



## Cheska

Morning ladies!

I'm super tired. My poor ickle boy is full of a cold and we haven't had much sleep for about a week but last night was the worst. I'm working until 10pm so feeling like a martyr! Haha the joys of motherhood 

I'm not saying anything until around the 12 week mark. It will be Christmas time so hopefully a nice time for good news  x


----------



## Cheska

Rooster I love that outfit on your lo in your avatar. Where is it from?


----------



## rooster100

Cheska said:


> Rooster I love that outfit on your lo in your avatar. Where is it from?

My DS has a terrible cold too! It's horrible. We are all like the living dead in my house! 
The outfit is next I think but quite old. I had it at the back of his draws for ages and by the time I found it he only could wear it that one time in that pic! Was so small on him. I'm saving it for the next one though x


----------



## florence_

rooster100 said:


> I have told my family and work colleges, I'm a nurse and there is a few things you can't do when your pregnant so I had to tell them.
> I will probably tell friends as I see them. I feel weird knowing it and not saying anything.
> I had told everyone when I had my m/c at 12 weeks and the support and love I got was amazing and helped me so much so I have no problem telling people early (this is my own opinion about myself, I totally understand others reasons for not telling!) xx

I too am a nurse, I work in intensive care and its pretty heavy work ive kind of just been avoiding heavier work, do u think I need to tell work? if so when do u think I shud tell, I had mc in sept and was very early so didn't even have chance to tell people apart from my sister, and then after mc I told mum and mil and other sister, I just don't know what to do I haven't even been the drs yet, should I? its hard cause u don't wana tell ppl, but then u cant ask for advice lol x


----------



## leash27

I have told my mum and two close friends and DH has told his brother. We have thought about waiting til the 12 week mark to tell anyone else but with the festive season heading towards us, I have a feeling some people may guess. I have already paid to go on two work nights out and another night out with friends and I still really want to go. However, once they see me without my usual glass of vino, they will definitely smell a rat!!

It may be nice to tell our families at Christmas I guess, I am just still ridiculously paranoid to make a decision yet.

X


----------



## baileybubs

Rooster I feel like you do about telling people, I had a MMC and had told people we were expecting and everyone was so supportive so I was glad of all their help and love. So next time we told everyone again and it really helped to know they were all sending their love and wishes for our 12 week scan when all was ok. We haven't told my work this time purely because I don't go back properly until January so want to get my shifts in place before they decide they can't accommodate me lol! As you said though not everyone likes everyone knowing about MC so it's just my personal feeling.

Florence I'm a support worker and so do a lot of things similar to yourself regarding heavy lifting, rolling, pushing wheelchairs etc. I am not telling work yet (as mentioned above) but I am only doing the odd shift here and there until January anyway so I don't feel it matters. But if there's anything you feel you shouldn't be doing then I would tell your supervisor/boss in confidence so they can work round it. In my job it's too hard to work round things without everyone else knowing too though. 
And I would definately make a doctors appointment, so you can get your booking appointment sorted and have all the checks done like
BP and blood tests.


----------



## florence_

I booked my gp see him tomorrow ill ask him re: work and stuff I also have hashimotos thyroiditis so I need guidance for this fxd all will run smooth x


----------



## ilovemyhubby

i think we are gunna wait till christmas... we will be around 12 weeks.. and than we can do a cute christmas pregnancy reveal.. =)


----------



## Amalee

ilovemyhubby, that's what we're hoping to do with most of the family too! Immediately family will know before I think, but we want to tell aunts, uncles, cousins, etc. on Christmas. Have you thought about how you'll tell them?

We're thinking of making an ornament for my Nana that says "Best Great Grandmother" and then having her open it in front of the family!


----------



## ilovemyhubby

aww thats a sweet idea.... i am thinking about sending this to my parents for christmas...

https://www.etsy.com/listing/99714768/quail-egg-custom-pregnancy-announcements?ref=shop_home_feat

i dunno if or when i want to tell extended family... i felt like i let everyone down when our daughter died and im afraid to let people know... so im gunna have to figure that out... plus my family lives in another state, so i wont see them for christmas...


----------



## Amalee

That's super cute!!

I'm sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: I'm sure no one feels like you left them down, unfortunately sad things like that just happen.


----------



## ilovemyhubby

im sure they dont... but i just dont like feeling like a downer... and people dont deal well with babyloss... they try and avoid thinking and talking about it... naturally, its sad stuff! but it has kinda alienated everyone i know... most of my friends dont talk to me anymore cause they cant handle it...i dunno. i just am not excited to share the news is all.. i feel like waiting to see if i bring home a baby this time... and then being like SURPRISE! its a child! ill tell my parents for sure, but aside from that... maybe grandma will know...


----------



## Cheska

ilovemyhubby said:


> im sure they dont... but i just dont like feeling like a downer... and people dont deal well with babyloss... they try and avoid thinking and talking about it... naturally, its sad stuff! but it has kinda alienated everyone i know... most of my friends dont talk to me anymore cause they cant handle it...i dunno. i just am not excited to share the news is all.. i feel like waiting to see if i bring home a baby this time... and then being like SURPRISE! its a child! ill tell my parents for sure, but aside from that... maybe grandma will know...

So sorry you lost your baby girl :hugs: 

It's very nerve wracking carrying the precious cargo that is your rainbow but try and enjoy it as much as you can. 

Understand your reservations about not telling everyone. My reasons were I was at hospital appts all the time and didn't want mithering. I know people do it cos they care but it just made me more nervous. We didn't tell my inlaws until 17 weeks and the rest of the world around 20-22weeks when I though I could no longer hide my growing bump. 

Congratulations on your pregnancy. Hope it goes as smooth as possible  xxx


----------



## Cheska

rooster100 said:


> Cheska said:
> 
> 
> Rooster I love that outfit on your lo in your avatar. Where is it from?
> 
> My DS has a terrible cold too! It's horrible. We are all like the living dead in my house!
> The outfit is next I think but quite old. I had it at the back of his draws for ages and by the time I found it he only could wear it that one time in that pic! Was so small on him. I'm saving it for the next one though xClick to expand...

That explains it. Next clothes are adorable. Hope your household are better soon :-( xx


----------



## ilovemyhubby

im sorry for the loss of your daughter too... this rainbow stuff is anxiety.....i am trying my best to enjoy it, i even got a pregnancy app... i think i will be able to enjoy it more after i know there is a heartbeat and baby is developing normally...
yah. i dont want people worrying either... i worry enough on my own much less having to reassure them about something im not sure of... i live in a different state than all of my family, so theoretically i could go all the way through without telling anyone... my mom might disown me though... so i want to tell my parents.. we arent close to his family, so we arent in a hurry to tell them either... 
thanks for the kind words =) sorry that you have to know how it feels... =/
so are u preggo again now?


----------



## akalocsa

Yay! Some good news today, OB said that he's pretty sure our sticky bean implanted in the same horn of my bicornuate that our DD did. I carried til almost full term with her and she had enough room to turn head down in there, so things are looking pretty good!


----------



## ilovemyhubby

oh that is good news! =) happy for ya! there is a girl whose vlog i followed for a while who was pregnant and has a bicornate uterus...her bump was insanely cute and crooked. her vlog is the bumps along the way... glad you got good news and baby is in the already stretchy side =)


----------



## Littlelotus

Hi everyone! 

I am a bundle of mixed emotions! This will be a bit of a rant, so stay with me.

I had a very unexpected MC at almost 6 weeks in September. I didn't know when I would get AF so I just waited patiently and she kept not coming. I'm not feeling any symptoms except today I started feeling those little pulling sensations you get when you're "making room." I've had some mild twinges here and there, and there were some inklings I might be pregnant again, I know you ovulate after an MC, but I just wasn't going to let myself get excited. Today, while shopping at target I grabbed one of the cheap-o tests "just in case." I barely finished peeing on it before it displayed a giant plus sign. I looked it up and I am 6 weeks, 2 days. I am already further along than I was the last go around! 

I've decided not to tell any body, not even DH, at least until I've reached a point where I feel confident that this one will stick. I was really not expecting to get pregnant again so soon, the timing is a bit off, but I am so excited for this little ball of joy. 

Thanks for reading, and I can't wait to read more about your journey and experiences as well. 


:hugs:


----------



## ilovemyhubby

congratulations to ya! welcome =)


----------



## baileybubs

Congratulations little lotus, don't forget that the odds are totally with you on this being a happy healthy pregnancy so try not to worry Hun (easier said than done I know lol)


----------



## callypygous

Congrats littlelotus! :happydance:


----------



## Littlelotus

Thanks you guys! I know this one is very likely to stay, I just really don't want to be the bearer of bad news again if it doesn't! I think I'm going to try to wait another week to tell my hubby, and then Wait until I've hit twelve weeks to tell anyone else :thumbup:


----------



## Amalee

Congratulations! And nothing wrong with keeping it to yourself for a while :)

Sending sticky thoughts your way!


----------



## Cheska

ilovemyhubby said:


> im sorry for the loss of your daughter too... this rainbow stuff is anxiety.....i am trying my best to enjoy it, i even got a pregnancy app... i think i will be able to enjoy it more after i know there is a heartbeat and baby is developing normally...
> yah. i dont want people worrying either... i worry enough on my own much less having to reassure them about something im not sure of... i live in a different state than all of my family, so theoretically i could go all the way through without telling anyone... my mom might disown me though... so i want to tell my parents.. we arent close to his family, so we arent in a hurry to tell them either...
> thanks for the kind words =) sorry that you have to know how it feels... =/
> so are u preggo again now?

Yes, my angel babes will be 3 in March still miss her lots, my rainbow baba is one today!!! And I'm 5weeks 3days with their brother or sister. Praying its a sticky bean  xx


----------



## Cheska

Littlelotus said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am a bundle of mixed emotions! This will be a bit of a rant, so stay with me.
> 
> I had a very unexpected MC at almost 6 weeks in September. I didn't know when I would get AF so I just waited patiently and she kept not coming. I'm not feeling any symptoms except today I started feeling those little pulling sensations you get when you're "making room." I've had some mild twinges here and there, and there were some inklings I might be pregnant again, I know you ovulate after an MC, but I just wasn't going to let myself get excited. Today, while shopping at target I grabbed one of the cheap-o tests "just in case." I barely finished peeing on it before it displayed a giant plus sign. I looked it up and I am 6 weeks, 2 days. I am already further along than I was the last go around!
> 
> I've decided not to tell any body, not even DH, at least until I've reached a point where I feel confident that this one will stick. I was really not expecting to get pregnant again so soon, the timing is a bit off, but I am so excited for this little ball of joy.
> 
> Thanks for reading, and I can't wait to read more about your journey and experiences as well.
> 
> 
> :hugs:



Congatulations!! Quite nice finding out a bit late I imagine!? Time seems to be going very slow for me ha ha. Can't believe you've not told dh yet!? Does he not suspect anything ?


----------



## ilovemyhubby

cheska: ohhh congratulations!, im praying for sticky beans for all of us =) hope you have a super fun birthday celebration today! happy birthday rainbow boy!!!! =D 

littlelotus: i dont blame ya for waiting... im feeling the same way...

hope everyone is well today!! =)


----------



## Littlelotus

Cheska said:


> Littlelotus said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am a bundle of mixed emotions! This will be a bit of a rant, so stay with me.
> 
> I had a very unexpected MC at almost 6 weeks in September. I didn't know when I would get AF so I just waited patiently and she kept not coming. I'm not feeling any symptoms except today I started feeling those little pulling sensations you get when you're "making room." I've had some mild twinges here and there, and there were some inklings I might be pregnant again, I know you ovulate after an MC, but I just wasn't going to let myself get excited. Today, while shopping at target I grabbed one of the cheap-o tests "just in case." I barely finished peeing on it before it displayed a giant plus sign. I looked it up and I am 6 weeks, 2 days. I am already further along than I was the last go around!
> 
> I've decided not to tell any body, not even DH, at least until I've reached a point where I feel confident that this one will stick. I was really not expecting to get pregnant again so soon, the timing is a bit off, but I am so excited for this little ball of joy.
> 
> Thanks for reading, and I can't wait to read more about your journey and experiences as well.
> 
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Congatulations!! Quite nice finding out a bit late I imagine!? Time seems to be going very slow for me ha ha. Can't believe you've not told dh yet!? Does he not suspect anything ?Click to expand...


Nope, he doesn't suspect. I wasn't having any real obvious symptoms until right before I took the test. I mentioned last week that I still hadn't started AF, but he's a full time student and as a result he's pretty consumed by his studies at the moment. It's fine by me though, I just want to make it to the safe zone or at least a little closer.

It's tough because I was unemployed recently, and I'm trying to find a job but everything right now is either temporary or doesn't pay enough...or both! Crossing my fingers it all works out.


----------



## newmomtobe88

Well got a positive blood test today at my primary care MD. Even though I already had the positive HPT it was nice to hear the blood results were as well! Now begins the long wait for the 10/11 week mark (first US per military standards on base). Hope everyone is feeling/doing well!


----------



## Cheska

Littlelocus I'm sure your situation will all work out in the wash. Are you in the uk or us?


----------



## Cheska

newmomtobe88 said:


> Well got a positive blood test today at my primary care MD. Even though I already had the positive HPT it was nice to hear the blood results were as well! Now begins the long wait for the 10/11 week mark (first US per military standards on base). Hope everyone is feeling/doing well!

That's great news about your blood results. Hope you can relax a bit more now. How many weeks are you?


----------



## Cheska

How's everyone feeling symptom wise. I think I can feel a little stretching. Nausea drifts in occasionally but not servere just a little queasy. Also lots of wind :blush: to the point it's whirring around in my tummy almost feeling like baby kicks ha ha. 

I'm 5+4 today need to get myself a ticker!!

Going to take my other test at the weekend to make sure it's gone from 2-3 to 3+.

Haven't informed my ob yet :-/


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls! How is everyone? Welcome newbies! Littlelotus congratulations!! That's amazing news! Welcome! 
I'm off for a few days so will put everyone's names and due dates on the first page and then around January we can start adding :blue: :pink: :yellow: !! X


----------



## rooster100

And maybe for a few girls double stalks! Any twins in any families? X


----------



## beau84

hi everyone!
so glad to hear of all the july '14 babies!
I am now officially 6 weeks + 1 day. I am feeling awful. Started puking yesterday (sorry, tmi!) and have constant waves of nausea. Not to talk about the fatigue! cant keep my eyes open at work! So bad in fact that I had to come home early from work today.

I cant wait for this part to be over. From what I hear, the second trimester is smooth sailing!

Anyone else got annoying symptoms?

xoxo


----------



## leash27

rooster100 said:


> And maybe for a few girls double stalks! Any twins in any families? X

Oh gosh please don't joke lol! My mum had twins, her sister (my aunt) had twins and my own sister has also had twins!!

DH goes a bit pale and queasy when I mention this to him :haha:

x


----------



## florence_

hey girlies I love reading everyones progress!! im 5 weeks today they booked me in for my scan, I will be 12 weeks on ny day!! so my first scan is the 2nd jan!! 7 weeks seems a long time away but I know it will fly because of Christmas etc. 

so my question is... when does morning sickness start? I feel queasy at times but I don't feel like vomiting, its got me a bit worried? I feel faint cramps and stretching and I keep testing and getting strong positives, im not worried its gone anywhere, but do u think I should've started morning sickness by now? thanks in advance xx


----------



## baileybubs

Hi ladies

Flo I wouldn't worry too much about not having MS yet or even at all, I haven't had it with any of my pregnancies so far and as you can see my little monkey is happy and healthy lol!
I bet you have loads of symptoms that you don't really notice, like smells being stronger, sometimes cravings don't really have that "crave" about them, you just might notice you are eating more of something than others.
And yay for getting scan date already that's awesome! Mine will probably be just after Boxing Day if they do them then. 

Little lotus don't worry everything tends to work out for the best somehow with relation to jobs finance and babies, I was panicking about work when I was pregnant and all has been fine an they have been great. I'm sure something will come up soon

.
Cheska I get loads of wind too, can hear my tummy gurgling now yikes!

Beau my most annoying symptom is that pulling ligament pain in the front of my pelvis every time I get up!! No matter how slowly I go it still bloody hurts! Also I am super super irritated by everyone especially df at the mo, given I have reason with df sometimes lol, but I just feel rage against any little thing, hormones!

Leash yikes that's high odds missy! My SIL had one set of twins them another so she has 4 under the age of 7 and at one point had 4 under 4 lol! Thankfully for me she's not my blood relation, however my nan had 2 singleton births in her twenties then twins and then triplets in her thirties. I had Emilia JUST in my twenties and I'll be 31 when I have this LO eeek!

Rooster thanks for that Hun, will be great to see everyone on one page so I can remember you all! I'm doing well thanks, had my doctors appt today to get referred to the midwives, my bp was slightly raised but I reckon that's coz I'd walked there and was also awaiting my MOT bill lol! How are you? 

So will any of you ladies be staying team yellow? I won't be coz I'm too curious lol! Maybe if this one is blue and we have a third child in the future we might leave that one to be a surprise lol!


----------



## florence_

thanks baileybubs I know its weird to wish sickness on ureself but I just want to know things are in there, do smell lots of things and my sense of smell has gone really strong, im sure its fine as some people don't realise their pregnant for a while so must not have noticeable symptoms my sister was 3 months gone before she realised and the only reason she found out is because she had been packpacking in mexico and had diarrhea and went the gp and they told her she was pregnant lol so I suppose its not unusual! im just nervous after my mc I think, but I think by the end of this week I will be past that point and will relax a bit more, ill probably be vomiting everyday from 6 weeks and wish I never wished for it haha!! its good to have ppl to talk to we haven't told anyone yet and hubby doesn't get it so I have no one to ask things xx


----------



## baileybubs

I definately understand it, I still feel the same from time to time despite the fact that I advise others not to worry lol! It would be nice in a way to have MS just as reassurance but I'm gonna try and take pleasure in feeling ok and feel lucky lol!


----------



## Amalee

You know, I was planning on being team yellow as long as possible, hopefully to birth, but I don't think that will be possible. But I've been looking at baby stuff, and it is soooo hard to find things that are gender neutral! I don't want to wait until after baby comes to buy stuff, I'd like to have most of it ready when we come home from the hospital. So looks like we'll be finding out!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I found that last time. This time we have loads of girls stuff so want to know if we need to buy more stuff or not!


----------



## Littlelotus

Thank you all for the encouragement. I really want this one to stick. I went to the women's clinic yesterday and they gave me an ultrasound to check on my progress, and I am actually only 5 weeks and a few days. Even though the little one doesn't have a heartbeat yet, the yolk sac was beautiful and I was just glad to see the pregnancy is progressing. 

As far as symptoms go, I don't have a whole lot going on. Except I'm starting to notice my heightened sense of smell and I tried to eat some chicken the other night and I could barely choke down a bite of it. I don't think meat and I will get along this time around. Oh, and today I have been so exhausted I broke down and had a cup of coffee. I'm really trying to cut out caffeine, at least for the first trimester, but on days like today I have to have it! :coffee:


----------



## ilovemyhubby

amalee: we didnt find out our daughter was a girl till birth last time, and it was hard to find stuff for sure.. my family was also not happy that i wasnt finding out the gender.. 

this time i think we will find out.. i feel like it will make it easier to bond with baby... 

littlelotus: chicken hasnt been agreeing with me either! it has been the only thing to make me puke so far... everything else just gives me nausea =) 

hope you gals are having a good afternoon =D


----------



## akalocsa

We will for sure be finding out the gender. Can't resist. Really hoping for a boy this time. I am curious about something, I have heard that women who get lots of MS will have boys and little to no MS carry girls. This was true for my daughter, not a single day of MS. Anyone want to comment their experience? Just for fun.


----------



## Littlelotus

akalocsa said:


> We will for sure be finding out the gender. Can't resist. Really hoping for a boy this time. I am curious about something, I have heard that women who get lots of MS will have boys and little to no MS carry girls. This was true for my daughter, not a single day of MS. Anyone want to comment their experience? Just for fun.

I did not have any ms with my daughter, and started having it today while at the grocery store. Pretty manageable, but I definitely felt nauseous which is not normal for me. My sister had morning sickness with both her girls and her boy. I want a boy too, so I'm hoping you're right :winkwink:

As far as finding out the gender, it would be kind of fun to be surprised, but I don't think I could handle the suspense!


----------



## newmomtobe88

Cheska I'm 5 weeks tomorrow--still super early! I've seen ppl posting about MS and I'm hoping maybe I'll be one of the lucky ppl who doesn't get it, but I doubt it! I had two really bad days last week where I thought it had come early, then it went away completely. In hindsight I'm wondering if I was just airsick (I had flown that day) and exhausted. The only symptom so far I've noticed this early is being so tired and wanting to go to bed at 8pm! I have what the clinic on the military base calls "new OB orientation" next week, but I don't think I'll actually see a doctor until the first ultrasound, hopefully the week before Christmas. Hope everyone is feeling OK!


----------



## callypygous

I'm experiencing slight nausea on and off, but so far *touch wood* no morning sickness. It would be a relief not to have it because when I am 10 weeks DH and I are going to Barcelona for a weekend and I was terrified by the idea of MS on a plane and on a weekend away! Still, it's probably too early to tell so I won't get too excited yet. I read somewhere if you haven't got MS by the end of your 6th week then chances are pretty slim that you'll get it. I hope that's the case! Anyway, I'm not counting my chickens yet as I'm not even half way through my 6th week :haha:

Like other women not already suffering from MS I have having the same fears of whether everything is alright down there. Can't wait til my 8 week scan, no doc has even confirmed this pregnancy so I can't wait to see it and let it feel more real. :wacko:


----------



## beau84

hi everyone!!

glad to hear everything is going great for everyone.

Tell me someone, should I be worried that I am not feeling any stretching/cramping? one of the girls mentioned it and I had to seriously think whether I've felt that...and I have not. Should I be worried? The last time I had cramps was when I missed my period. I had a few twinges that felt like pulling two or three days after that but that is about it.

I go in for a scan next week Thursday (very excited!) so I'm sure that I will see then that everything is as it should be.

xoxo


----------



## Cheska

I've phoned today and got my first scan appt. I will be 7+5 exactly 2 weeks today. Hope Everyone is well. I'm super tired!!! My most major symptom of early pregnancy and dh thinks I put it on grrrrr x


----------



## Cheska

beau84 said:


> hi everyone!!
> 
> glad to hear everything is going great for everyone.
> 
> Tell me someone, should I be worried that I am not feeling any stretching/cramping? one of the girls mentioned it and I had to seriously think whether I've felt that...and I have not. Should I be worried? The last time I had cramps was when I missed my period. I had a few twinges that felt like pulling two or three days after that but that is about it.
> 
> I go in for a scan next week Thursday (very excited!) so I'm sure that I will see then that everything is as it should be.
> 
> xoxo


I wouldn't worry everyone's symptoms vary. It still amazes me how people get through a whole pregnancy without knowing. But also goes to show they must not have any obvious symptoms. Good luck for your scan. How many weeks will you be ? X


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah it varies for everyone so I wouldn't panic, cheska is right it varies from woman to woman, and pregnancy to pregnancy. I've been saying that I never get MS coz my first 2 pregnancies I didn't but this one I'm starting to feel more nauseas by the day, so you just don't know what you will and won't get. As long as there is no severe pain then I wouldn't panic and just keep taking it easy and look forward to your scan


----------



## Littlelotus

Hi all, 

I started having ms yesterday and bought some reeds ginger brew. (Find it I the natural section here in the US). It's a ginger soda, because it's made with real ginger it really settled my stomach. I drank some this afternoon and haven't felt nauseous at all. Just thought I would spread the love and maybe help some if you that are feeling queasy.


----------



## florence_

ugh I think ms is creeping in well not voming but feeling icky, had a macdonalds for tea and the meat smealt raw it wasn't but it just smelt like raw mince meat knocked me sick couldn't eat it, and now if I think of macdonalds I feel queasy, gutted I love burgers urgh not for now!! x


----------



## baileybubs

Me too with the ms, haven't had it before in my previous pregnancies but each day I'm feeling more and more sick, not wanting to be sick but just feeling bleurgh :sick:


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls! Sorry I am in the process of getting the front page done! I just feel exhausted at the moment, the morning sickness mixed with having a 7 month old and working full time is killing me! 
beau84, as the girls say don't worry about comparing your pregnancies with others, every pregnancy is very unique! 
cheska, that's good news about your appointment! I think my DH thinks I'm putting on the tiredness too! 
little lotus will defo try the ginger tip, I feel so sick I will I would be sick! It's horrible feeling! 
The smell of some foods as well girls! Gross! The smell of things at work as a nurse, I actually think I go green! Has anyone else got the dreaded bloating? I had it real bad with my other pregnancy too! And I get addicted to food too! I just have such a big apply ire when pregnant! X


----------



## rooster100

florence_ said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> I have told my family and work colleges, I'm a nurse and there is a few things you can't do when your pregnant so I had to tell them.
> I will probably tell friends as I see them. I feel weird knowing it and not saying anything.
> I had told everyone when I had my m/c at 12 weeks and the support and love I got was amazing and helped me so much so I have no problem telling people early (this is my own opinion about myself, I totally understand others reasons for not telling!) xx
> 
> I too am a nurse, I work in intensive care and its pretty heavy work ive kind of just been avoiding heavier work, do u think I need to tell work? if so when do u think I shud tell, I had mc in sept and was very early so didn't even have chance to tell people apart from my sister, and then after mc I told mum and mil and other sister, I just don't know what to do I haven't even been the drs yet, should I? its hard cause u don't wana tell ppl, but then u cant ask for advice lol xClick to expand...

Sorry only just seen this now!! I told the girls at work as our ward is very heavy and we have some patients that have nuclear medicine that I can't go near. I just feel its so important to protect the little baby at this stage. It's up to you if you want to tell them but I think it's best, maybe if you only tell yr manager and she can keep an eye on you? Also you get referred to occ health and they explain what you can and can't do. Xx


----------



## rooster100

leash27 said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> And maybe for a few girls double stalks! Any twins in any families? X
> 
> Oh gosh please don't joke lol! My mum had twins, her sister (my aunt) had twins and my own sister has also had twins!!
> 
> DH goes a bit pale and queasy when I mention this to him :haha:
> 
> xClick to expand...

Sounds like you have twin potential! Yikes!! X


----------



## rooster100

Hope everyone is well? I updated the front page! If I have any dates wrong or not put your date down let me know! X :)


----------



## Cheska

12th July. I suspect it will arrive a lot sooner though :( hopefully not earlier than my son! Same time or later would be ok with me as he did great! x


----------



## Cheska

I don't know how to get a ticker!? I've clicked on yours rooster but still can't figure it out. 

Rooster - I'm totally with you on the apitite front! I think my mind thinks if I'm full I won't feel nauseous !


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm due 26th July according to O date :)

Cheska, I just went on Babygaga website :)


----------



## Littlelotus

rooster100 said:


> Hope everyone is well? I updated the front page! If I have any dates wrong or not put your date down let me know! X :)

Hi :flower:

Can you please add me to the July 13, next time you have a chance? 


Thanks!!


----------



## T8ty

Hellooooooooo!!

I got my bfp a few weeks ago .. I'm 6ish weeks pregnant with number two! 

My daughter Isabella is 2years old and we are glad to be back on b&b! 

I was bleeding last Sunday and after a scary trip to a&e and a early scan Friday we are happy to say there's defiantly a little 'turnip' in my belly .. With a heart beat and everything! :))


Excited to get to know all you crazy ladies! And hopefully find a few July buddies to ride the crazy pregnancy roller coaster together!! 

:) xx


----------



## T8ty

Ooo and we aren't sure of my dates but as a guesstimate we are going with the 11th! Could I please be added to the first page! :)


----------



## beau84

Cheska said:


> beau84 said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone!!
> 
> glad to hear everything is going great for everyone.
> 
> Tell me someone, should I be worried that I am not feeling any stretching/cramping? one of the girls mentioned it and I had to seriously think whether I've felt that...and I have not. Should I be worried? The last time I had cramps was when I missed my period. I had a few twinges that felt like pulling two or three days after that but that is about it.
> 
> I go in for a scan next week Thursday (very excited!) so I'm sure that I will see then that everything is as it should be.
> 
> xoxo
> 
> 
> I wouldn't worry everyone's symptoms vary. It still amazes me how people get through a whole pregnancy without knowing. But also goes to show they must not have any obvious symptoms. Good luck for your scan. How many weeks will you be ? XClick to expand...

thanx so much for the reassurance!!:hugs: Ill be 7weeks +2days. Im so anxious for thr doc to tell me everything is perfect. This is our first so I have no idea what is normal and what not.

Im so grateful for you guys!


----------



## rooster100

Cheska said:


> I don't know how to get a ticker!? I've clicked on yours rooster but still can't figure it out.
> 
> Rooster - I'm totally with you on the apitite front! I think my mind thinks if I'm full I won't feel nauseous !

Cheska, are you using an iPhone or computer? If you click on the link there is a list of options down the left hand side and one option is personalised tickers. See if you can find it! X


----------



## rooster100

T8ty said:


> Hellooooooooo!!
> 
> I got my bfp a few weeks ago .. I'm 6ish weeks pregnant with number two!
> 
> My daughter Isabella is 2years old and we are glad to be back on b&b!
> 
> I was bleeding last Sunday and after a scary trip to a&e and a early scan Friday we are happy to say there's defiantly a little 'turnip' in my belly .. With a heart beat and everything! :))
> 
> 
> Excited to get to know all you crazy ladies! And hopefully find a few July buddies to ride the crazy pregnancy roller coaster together!!
> 
> :) xx

Welcome! Very exciting! Glad the scan went well!


----------



## rooster100

Added more to the front page :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hi ladies! Due July 21! I hang out mostly in the July 2014 group over in Pregnancy Club. We're gonna start trying to pick a name soon. Look forward to know you ladies!


----------



## Cheska

Hi t8ty. Congrats on your bfp!

Thanks for adding me to the front page rooster. 

How is everyone doing!??


----------



## Littlelotus

Hi all!

Thanks for adding me to the page, rooster!

I have noticed that I'm nauseous more in the evening than during the day. I had no ms with my first, and this time it is mild, but I still had a tough time making dinner (shrimp scampi) because of the smell.

On top of that, my husband still doesn't know which means all my symptoms, and the exhaustion, get very little sympathy. I'm going to try to wait until Sunday to tell him, the secret is killing me!


----------



## HopefulFairy

Hi everyone, 

How are you all going? I get my first ultrasound this friday. So nervous and excited all at once. I still can't believe I am pregnant and then keep fearing something bad will happen. Feel like I will be holding my breath this whole pregnancy, is it like that for your first?

Also my midwife wrote on the ultrasound referral form that the tech is not supposed to give us a verbal or written report of what they see and only report back to her. But in all the youtube videos I have watched people get told at the time what they can see and if everything is ok. I feel a bit sad this wont be my first experience. Is what my midwife asking normal? She is a bit of a control freak. Thanks


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm on my second pregnancy and I'm more scared this time round. I guess it's because I know how precious they are. My son is my world and I love my bean already so the thought of anything happening terrifies me. 

I'm in the UK, we get told everything at the scan.


----------



## callypygous

How are you going to tell your hubby littlelotus? Not long until Sunday! :happydance:


----------



## baileybubs

Hi ladies hope you are all ok?

Little lotus I still can't believe you havent told dh! How will you do it? Do you think he'll be ok that you didn't tell him sooner? 

Hopeful fairy at all scans here in the uk the tech tells us what's happening there and then so I don't know how normal it is in Australia. I can understand why they might do it that way from my own experience it was awful when it was bad news and the tech wasn't exactly very comforting, but it just be awful having to wait to find out!! I'm sure everything will be just fine though Hun so don't worry and good luck!

Brunette bimbo hi I'm from your neck of the woods too! I thought I'd be more worried second time around but I'm actually not coz my lg give me so much to focus on I don't have time to think lol! Time is flying! I get what you mean though about these little beans already meaning so much, I was in shock at first but now I am so happy and the thought of something going wrong again terrifies me, I just try not to think about it! Do you know when your scan will be yet? I haven't even seen a midwife yet!


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls, was at work and started bleeding. Off to the maternity hospital. I have a very bad feeling about this, it's just like the m/c I had before :cry:


----------



## leash27

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls, was at work and started bleeding. Off to the maternity hospital. I have a very bad feeling about this, it's just like the m/c I had before :cry:

:hugs: Hun! Just try to remember how common it is to bleed in early pregnancy, I bled on and off for 3 weeks with DS. Keeping fingers crossed for you that everything is ok !

X


----------



## baileybubs

Oh no rooster I hope all is ok!! Thinking of you Hun, try and remember that lots of women bleed early on and all is fine xxxx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hope everything is okay!


----------



## Cheska

Oh no rooster :-( I have everything crossed for you. Is it red or brown?


----------



## callypygous

:hugs: I hope everything's ok Rooster


----------



## HopefulFairy

Hope you are ok Rooster. My thoughts are with you x


----------



## fleabum82

Hi ladies, I'm 4 weeks today and I'm due on 29th July 2014 :) I still can't believe I'm pregnant, this will be our 3rd we have a son aged 9 and a daughter aged 5. Went to the GP yesterday and made my first midwifed app and we have a private scan clinic near us so I've booked in for a reassurance scan when I'm 7 weeks....any one else due around the 29th? X


----------



## Cheska

Congrats on your bfp flea bum. 

Rooster thinking about you hon! X


----------



## florence_

hey rooster fxd for u hun!!

as were all due in july time were similar amounts along in our pregnancy, ive been getting sort of like af cramps only not cramps just a feeling a heavy dull feeling, is this normal? anyone else? no bleeding and I have been windy and constipated, does anyone think its more related to my bowels than my baby lol that's a strange question sorry, anyone else feeling this way? xx


----------



## baileybubs

Hi flo, from my experience that's completely normal and I'm feeling it too. I'm also very windy so think part of it is bowels (I also have IBS so more prone to this kinda thing!). But even from my last pregnancy I remember these pains. It's a little like AF is here but then more of a constant ache. Think it's all the stretching that's going on combined with digestive issues lol! Are you finding you poop less often (sorry tmi!)

Rooster I hope everything is ok Hun :hugs:


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls..ok so had a scan the BABIES are fine!! Yes twins!! I can't believe it! Have no idea how I will cope! I already have a 7 month old! It's exciting but just don't know how I'm going to do it! 

Welcome fleabum82!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey omg rooster thts fab news :happydance:


----------



## CherylC3

How far on are u measuring?x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Rooster that's amazing! So happy for you!


----------



## rooster100

CherylC3 said:


> How far on are u measuring?x

Thanks! 6weeks 6 days I think so a little behind what I thought. I need to a scan in 3 weeks to see if they are identical or non identical x


----------



## Cheska

Double post


----------



## Cheska

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls..ok so had a scan the BABIES are fine!! Yes twins!! I can't believe it! Have no idea how I will cope! I already have a 7 month old! It's exciting but just don't know how I'm going to do it!

Wow amazing news! Congratulations. You were the one that mentioned twins haha!! 

Eeekk so glad it was good news for you.

Looking back now do you think there was any different/stronger symptoms to your last pregnancy. 

I'm made up for you but I do hope I don't have two in here!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Wow! There's a twin EXPLOSION happening in the July threads!!!


----------



## Littlelotus

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls, was at work and started bleeding. Off to the maternity hospital. I have a very bad feeling about this, it's just like the m/c I had before :cry:

Oh no rooster, I am keeping you in my thoughts and crossing my fingers that everything is ok.


----------



## Littlelotus

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls..ok so had a scan the BABIES are fine!! Yes twins!! I can't believe it! Have no idea how I will cope! I already have a 7 month old! It's exciting but just don't know how I'm going to do it!
> 
> Welcome fleabum82!

 Oh wow wow wow!!! That's amazing! I obviously didn't read all the posts before responding :thumbup:


----------



## Littlelotus

baileybubs said:


> Hi ladies hope you are all ok?
> 
> Little lotus I still can't believe you havent told dh! How will you do it? Do you think he'll be ok that you didn't tell him sooner?

I know! It's been hard to keep it a secret, but we had a miscarriage at 6 weeks in September, I just want to be more confident this one will stick before I tell him. I don't think he will be mad about it, at least I hope not!



callypygous said:


> How are you going to tell your hubby littlelotus? Not long until Sunday! :happydance:

I was thinking of taking him to dinner and giving him a jewelry box with a pacifier in it :baby: Or maybe get the waitress in on it and put the pacifier in a champagne glass or something cute like that.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I could cry with relief. That has got to be the longest 3 minutes of my life. I am shaking like a leaf! I did a cheap test and it was fractionally darker so decided I need to be brave and do my digi!

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/1541B5C3-92DF-4912-9628-36C8A79227F1-1008-0000009418D999CC_zps59eb0c3d.jpg


----------



## baileybubs

Oh wow rooster! Scary but amazing! I have a 7 month old too and I keep getting jibes from my mum saying it's twins, we'll see! But double the trouble and double the love is all I think when I think about having twins lol! Glad they are both ok!

Little lotus aw I've had a MC before too so can definately understand not wanting to tell,your pacifier idea sounds lovely! What a surprise for your df! I just waved the pregnancy test in my df's face when he was half asleep, not quite so lovely lol!

Brunette bimbo yay for the digi Hun!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey well I hope I'm not part or the twin boom in July just one for me please as my little man is 7 months too..x

Lotus aw I totally understand Hun I had a cpl mcs before Leo ans when I fell pg with him I managed to keep it a secret a while.x

Brunette yeah for ur digi Hun...x

Hey bailey yeah we defo only want one cud u imagine us with twins lol. X


----------



## HopefulFairy

Wow Rooster! Congrats! Doing the double happy dance for you! I can only imagine how wonderful the news must have been that everything was ok and twins! I wish! Hoping no more scares for you in the future x


----------



## callypygous

Congrats Rooster, that's amazing news! Did you suspect?

Littlelotus love the idea of the pacifier in a champagne glass. What an awesome idea. Can't wait to hear about his reaction. Not long to go now, this week is flying by!

8 days until my 8 week scan. Feels like the last 3 weeks have been the longest ever. Have gone from horrible MS yesterday, to feeling perky this morning. I'm hoping everything's ok in there!


----------



## Cheska

Just been to my gp to ask them to do a referral to the hospital where I have made an appt for a scan and got a bit of an interrogation I wasn't expecting. 

Was it planned? How olds your son? 

Why! Why are you asking me this!!! Grrr


----------



## Cheska

Callipygous - our scans are on the same date!


----------



## callypygous

Awesome Cheska :happydance: How far along are you?


----------



## callypygous

brunettebimbo said:


> I could cry with relief. That has got to be the longest 3 minutes of my life. I am shaking like a leaf! I did a cheap test and it was fractionally darker so decided I need to be brave and do my digi!
> 
> https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/1541B5C3-92DF-4912-9628-36C8A79227F1-1008-0000009418D999CC_zps59eb0c3d.jpg

Congrats BrunetteBimbo :happydance:


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies how come u girls are getting early scans? I need to wait till 12 or 13 wks :(


----------



## Cheska

6+4 today! 

Are you from Spain or have you moved there?


----------



## Cheska

CherylC3 said:


> Hey ladies how come u girls are getting early scans? I need to wait till 12 or 13 wks :(

I think they scan me early because of my history. They watched me like a hawk with ds.


----------



## brunettebimbo

CherylC3 said:


> Hey ladies how come u girls are getting early scans? I need to wait till 12 or 13 wks :(

Me too :(

I'm so nervous this time round. We paid for an early scan last time but the company shut down and the only one I can find now is £99!! It was £45 last time.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I see I was going to chance it and call the early pregnancy unit to ask for a scan or I thot about paying for one at 8 wks found a place tht does them for £39


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've found an early scan that's £39 but it says from 12 weeks!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I'm paying for mine too but I'm strange, I don't want it til 11 weeks + 2 lol! Well that's when I've booked it for, I had a MMC with baby measuring 11 weeks so I don't want it any earlier anyway unless there's any problems of course (hope not!).


----------



## callypygous

I'm from the UK but live in Spain. Have been living here 3 years now.

I'm paying to have an early scan at 8 weeks, just because I haven't even had a call from a midwife to confirm my booking appointment yet and after reading the statistic that once you see a heartbeat you have 98% chance of things being ok, I just had to do it. Also I reach 12 weeks on December 24th and I'm flying home for xmas so wanted to be sure I've had at least one scan before then :)


----------



## CherylC3

Aw not sure wot to do my dr will date me as 7 wks the now cos of my lmp so il prob get a scan before the 12 wks


----------



## Amalee

Great to come back and read so much good news! Huge congrats to Rooster and Brunette :thumbup:

Sorry I've been MIA - DH and I closed on our house on Monday, so things have been kind of crazy lately. We told my younger brother the good news on Monday, and he was super excited! So now I just can't wait for the first scan... 13 days left, then hopefully we'll get to see a heartbeat :happydance:


----------



## LittleMinx

Hi girls, room for another? 

I'm technically due 1st August, but due to my history will be having my 4th c-section around 24th July. Very excited, but nervous!

xx


----------



## Littlelotus

Welcome to all the new people!

It sounds like everyone has been getting great news lately, that is really very exciting. 

I was just chatting with my husband and he mentioned that he is excited to try for a baby again. Haha, this will be such a wonderful surprise for him! I'm going to target tomorrow to get everything for the announcement :happydance:


----------



## Cheska

Littlelotus- thats so exciting. You must be bursting to tell him.

Littleminx - congrats and welcome! 

Anyone got any getting rid of nausea remedies? I don't feel horrendous but I'm feeing sick pretty much all the day. Bit like a hangover :-( !


----------



## LittleMinx

Cheska that's how i feel too :hugs:

I'm still finding it incredibly hard to believe i am pregnant! Almost like the tests (4 of them) are lying to me :wacko: We have been so so lucky to conceive so quickly as i only had 1 proper cycle off the pill and BAM pregnant. Our DD took 12 months so i really thought i was in for the long game. I even took another Superdrug Digi this morning and obviously it said 'pregnant' :cloud9: ... I just cant understand why its not sinking in?

Sorry for the waffle :lol: x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Sea Bands worked well for me.


----------



## callypygous

:hi: Welcome to the new peeps!


----------



## Cheska

I feel a bit like that Littleminx. Took 9 very long (because I wanted him so bad) months to conceive our ds. I wanted to not prevent quite early so that I never felt that desperation again and it happened straight away. Feel very blessed.

Also feel like a big jibbering hormonal mess today ha ha!

Thanks for the advice about the seabands brandi. I've never seen them before. Are they really obvious? As I'm hoping to keep this beany a secret until Christmas


----------



## LittleMinx

Thanks chick.. Nice to know its not just me. It will hopefully start seeming more real when AF doesn't show... 

Which leads me nicely to a quick question for you all!

My last AF started very lightly on the Thursday night of 24th October, but i didn't start full bleeding until i woke the next day, so do i take my LMP date from the Thursday or Friday? 

:flower:


----------



## Cheska

I would think the thurs but it's only a think...

How old your 3 lo's?


----------



## LittleMinx

I'll stick as I am until my scan I think... My eldest is 14, middle is 7 and my youngest is 4! X


----------



## Cheska

Aww have you told them they are going to have a little brother or sister yet? If you haven't when will you? 

Yeah do that - once your dating scan has happened that's that set in stone then isn't it! Even if you disagree ha ha x


----------



## LittleMinx

My son has special needs so needs time to adapt, so they know that mummy is going to start getting a big belly and hopefully a new baby will come next July. My eldest lives with her dad (her choice), so we are telling her this weekend :) 

I am so nervous about tomorrow and AF! Just want it out of the way and then I'll relax x


----------



## Cheska

Ah so exciting. 

You'll be fine. Don't worry! X


----------



## rooster100

Welcome littleminx! I will add you to the front page! I'm sure with any pregnancy it never seems real when you see that BFP! 

Thanks for all the kind words girls! Was a MASSIVE shock! No twins in our families so I honestly never thought it would be me having them! I'm worried about things like, getting a bigger car/house! 
I found one baby very hard work! How will I handle two newborns!!? I'm sure when it settles abit more and I have my next scan I might relax more. X


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So tonight I had an ultrasound and bloodwork again. My levels at 4w5d were 2200. Today, 5w3d, they were 17,000!!!!!!!!!!!! 

We saw a sac measuring two days ahead and a yolk sac. Next ultrasound is on Tuesday!


----------



## HopefulFairy

Hey ladies, 

Had my first ultrasound yesterday. Was so exciting. Baby measuring at 1.2cm with a heartbeat of 147bpm at 7w1d. When I saw the heart beating I cried it was so amazing. Now it feels a bit more real. Confirmed due date July 10th. Cant wait till 2nd trimester so I can stop worrying so much and tell everyone!

How are you ladies coping with food cravings? I am eating so much food always hungry now and mostly carbs because I am so tired. Worried about too much weight gain. Is anyone else feeling this way?


----------



## Littlelotus

I had another scan yesterday and saw the heartbeat! That was the moment I was waiting for, so that evening I gave my hubby a glass of sparkling cider with a pacifier floating in it, then I handed him an expecting father card with the ultrasound photo.

He was so shocked, and so excited! I think he's even more excited this time! Plus, yesterday I received a phone call saying I got the job I was hoping for :thumbup:

Life is finally looking up again. Now if only thinking about, smelling, seeing or eating meat didn't make me feel nauseous! 

I hope you're all doing great, I'm really excited to watch our pregnancies progress together :happydance:


----------



## florence_

Aw i love reading everyones progress!! Afm we told parents yesterday, last time we just told them about mc i know its early days but wanted to give them some joy!! IM having a few symptoms now but loving then to remind me little is ok and going strong!! 5 weeks 4 days until my first scan!! So excited! Xxx


----------



## VTfroggie

So jealous of you ladies getting your first scans underway, but very happy to hear that everyone's scans are going well!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've spent the day in hospital. My pregnancy levels are really low. It's either ectopic, very early pregnancy or I'm going to miscarry. They couldn't tell from the scan. I go back for bloods on Wednesday and a scan Monday. I can't stop crying.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Don't give up hope, brunette!! Hopefully just really early :hugs:


----------



## rooster100

brunettebimbo said:


> I've spent the day in hospital. My pregnancy levels are really low. It's either ectopic, very early pregnancy or I'm going to miscarry. They couldn't tell from the scan. I go back for bloods on Wednesday and a scan Monday. I can't stop crying.

What a massive worry! Thinking of you and praying everything is ok :hugs: xx


----------



## astraloree

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls!
> So I am in shock! Just found out I'm pregnant! I only had my DS 6 months ago! It took over a year to conceive DS! We only dtd once last month! :blush:
> I'm supposed to be 4 weeks but the clearblue says 2-3 weeks, took it this evening after drinking water all day so I don't know if that makes a difference?
> Anyway I'm due July the 5th...anyone else due around then? :hugs:
> Would love some buddies!
> Feels like I was only pregnant a few weeks ago and now I am again! X
> 
> July babies!!
> 1st
> 
> 2nd Hodge-Podge
> Gizzyy
> 
> 3rd daynzee
> Angelbaby_01
> 
> 4th Jadevonfox
> Chinuahuamon
> 
> 5th Rooster100
> Schnoodle
> 
> 6th Ladyluck8181
> Eris
> 
> 7th Frankie83
> KimmyLou
> 
> 8th Gypsymama
> Wagazim
> Callypygous
> Cflower04
> Shell12393
> Tori story
> 
> 9th Beau84
> MaMaRed1012
> MoominJ
> 
> 10th hopefulfairy
> New_mommy
> 
> 11th Chellepepper
> Rickles
> Baileybubs
> Bambi93
> T8ty
> 
> 12th HarleyW
> Haleykins05
> Beelady
> Cheska
> 
> 13th VTFroggie
> Littlelotus
> 
> 14th Akalocsa
> Sweety_1
> Dreamer22
> 
> 15th
> 
> 16th Pix
> Florence
> 
> 17th Newmomtobe88
> 
> 18th SRTbaby
> 
> 19th
> 
> 20th CherylC3
> 
> 21st Nolababy1
> 
> 22nd Leash27
> 
> 23rd
> 
> 24th Littleminx
> 
> 25th Astraloree
> 
> 26th Brunettebimbo



I'm in!


----------



## callypygous

Thinking of you Brunettebimbo, hope everything works out well and it's just a v early pregnancy.


----------



## Cheska

Hi ladies. How's everyone's symptoms?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Nausea and vomitting hit me overnight. Had my ultrasound today and we saw the heartbeat flickering away! Meet Baby Freckle!
 



Attached Files:







Freckle6w1d.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## LittleMinx

Congrats on your little Freckle xx


----------



## Cheska

Congrats Brandi! Was freckle measuring same as what you thought? 2 more days and hopefully I'll have a lovely little picture x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yup! Freckle measures right on for my due date and his sac measures 2 days ahead, which is what it did last week.


----------



## rooster100

Loving everyone having these early reassuring scans! I get mine on the 10th! Two weeks today! Will find out if the twins are identical or non identical! 
As far as symptoms go, same as my last pregnancy, tired sick. Think about food 24/7 and how much I love food! Have the same cravings too which is sandwiches! X


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Ladies, anyone in Facebook groups related to pregnancy and being due in July and August, please be wary of a girl named Jo'Hanna Leiigh Mead. She was part of a group I admin and got caught lying about a twin pregnancy, and stole someone's photos from a blog. She was removed from two groups today, but created her own. Just wanted to give a heads up.


----------



## newmomtobe88

MS is here! But luckily I've been able to stave it off pretty well (my clinic recommended unisom at bedtime, and vitamin b6 but only 20mg of this taken a few times a day). I've read mixed opinions on taking unisom when pregnant, but it is category B which is supposed to be safe. Obviously ask your provider before trying any new meds! I have a hard time eating, though, as nothing seems to taste good at all! Even things I previously loved, like sweets! I take gummy pre-natals which I used to like eating in the morning (like candy ha) but now I have to force them! We are having our first US this Friday, I will be 7wks 1day. We are paying out of pocket and it's an ultrasound clinic. This is our first time for everything so I'm not sure how these clinics work. They said it will only be around 20 US dollars though! I was definitely expecting more. This is more for my peace of mind, since our fist US w/MD isn't until Dec 20th. Hope everyone is feeling OK! And rooster I can't believe it's twins with no history or anything! How exciting!


----------



## Cheska

Newmomtobe88 did you mean vitamin b6 has helped your nausea? 

I've got a stomach bug :-( feel dreadful x


----------



## newmomtobe88

Cheska I'm still waiting on the B6 to come in, I had to order it from amazon because all wal mart had was the 200mg and they advised me to only take 20mg at a time, I'm hoping it gets here today, and as soon as I try it I'll let you know! From what I've read on other blogs a lot of people got relief from it. So far I've been using unisom but only at night per my provider's recommendation. The hardest thing for me is I don't want to eat anything! Nothing is appetizing so I just end up forcing myself to eat. I do enjoy sundaes and shakes ha. Something else I ordered are these things called "preggie pop drops", they are like little hard candies and are supposed to be a natural solution to MS. I've used them and they seem to help and they taste good. They are a little pricey. I got them on amazon as well.


----------



## HollyPlox

Hey ladies!

I recently found out that I am pregnant after having a MC in March.
It was a real big shock.

I'm due July 10th.
Morning sickness has been kicking in for the past couple weeks.
Been feeling terrible.

Hope everyone is going good!!

Holly x


----------



## rooster100

HollyPlox said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I recently found out that I am pregnant after having a MC in March.
> It was a real big shock.
> 
> I'm due July 10th.
> Morning sickness has been kicking in for the past couple weeks.
> Been feeling terrible.
> 
> Hope everyone is going good!!
> 
> Holly x

Welcome Holly and congratulations! Being so sick is horrible but it means the little bean is bedding in nicely! X


----------



## Littlelotus

Hi everyone!

It's been a little bit since my last post, I've caught an awful cold. I even lost my voice for a few days! On top of that, my nausea has made me extremely picky about what foods I can eat. Provided I don't eat anything with meat or anything savory I can stave off the stomach flips. 

It seems all this baby wants to eat are fruits, veggies, bread and sweets! I start a new job Monday and I'm really trying to rest and get well. Hope all of you are having a happy pregnancy.


----------



## florence_

hey ladies, ive not been on here for a while, just wanted to ask if anyone suffers from hashimotos under active thyroid like me? ive read in pregnancy your thyroid levels can be depleted and meds need to be increased, well wat im trying to say is, I feel low thyroid, agitated, tired, over emotional, snappy, just generally on edge! :( I don't know if this is thyroid or pregnancy?? I had bloodwork last week, I have my first antenatal app/12 week scan 2nd jan, and am due to see my endocrinologist 7th jan , but im going to phone him tomorrow to let him know im pregnant, just feel lost my gp doesn't seem interested in my thyroid condition, but its horrendous if it goes too low! anyone know anything? xx

hope u r all well xx


----------



## rooster100

Girls I think most of us are on this thread now? https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2044715-july-jelly-beans-2014-a-196.html
Thinking anyone who isn't should move there as its easier with just one thread? X


----------



## Cheska

Missing this thread :(


----------



## florence_

how is everyone getting along? only 5 days until my 12 week first scan, had a dream that the scan showed my baby had no head :s crazy, im worried just want it all done and everything to be ok, ive had the odd day were ive missed my folic acid and i think im feeling guilty :(


----------



## Cheska

Florence hiii. Don't worry some people prob don't take foil acid at all or take it very late if they don't know they are pregnant. 5 days should go quick now.


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls! Yeah I often forget to take it! It will be ok Florence! Looking forward to hearing all about your scan! X


----------



## Cheska

The other thread is too big! Have you got a little bump yet rooster? Have you shared the news, if so how did it go down?


----------



## florence_

I still have only told parents and sisters/brothers and 1 friend im defo sprouting a pouch now, obvs to the ppl who know but know one else has guessed only 4 days now im so excited!! I get lost in the big threads, cant keep up x


----------



## Cheska

Aw cute, my pouch only sprouts in the evening hehe.

We told our families at Christmas. Have told my line manager at work and 3 friends. Not a big announcement. Feel like just waiting until everyone else notices now. Think the is she isn't she looks would amuse me x


----------



## rooster100

Everyone knows about my twins at this stage, still not much of a bump! Just quite bloated in the evening! 
Where abouts are you girls from? X


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi ladies, can I join you? I can't keep up with the big threads either. I'm due with #2 around 23 July. X


----------



## florence_

im from uk Liverpool, welcome mrs w 11 xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks, I'm south coast, West Sussex x


----------



## rooster100

Welcome Mrs W! I must add you to the front list! 
Florence I absolutely love Liverpool! Studied there for 3 years and they were the best years of my life! Met DH there, he eventually proposed there, so its very special place to me! living in Dublin now, came here in 2006! Still go to Liverpool regularly! It changes everytime we go back! X


----------



## florence_

aw fabulous!! its a lovely place, gone better since capital of culture xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks rooster. 

I've never been to Liverpool, it is on my list of places I really want to visit. I have been to Dublin though and loved it! Definitely want to go back x


----------



## Cheska

Hi girls. Happy new year to you all. Hi and welcome mrs w. 

I live near Manchester. Would love to see Dublin one day. Rooster please could you change me to the 10th. 

When's your scan Florence? X


----------



## rooster100

Hi Cheska! Yes will change you now. I don't know Manchester too well, made a few trips to the Trafford centre whilst I was in Liverpool as a student! 
I have had the winter vomiting bug and its flawed me! I rang the maternity hospital and they said if I can keep down some fluids it should be ok, which I can! 
Hope all is well and happy new year! X


----------



## florence_

hey girls had my scan yesterday!! wow amazing never realised how amazing it really is, im a week further along, I too need to be changed to the 10th!! cheska! we have the same due date!! aw im on cloud nine couldn't keep it secret any longer and have told all our friends x


----------



## Cheska

Great news Florence! Have you a pic to share? X


----------



## florence_

Aw i have a couple of pics theyre not very good the sonographer said but i love them i don't know how to do it from my phone but will post them tomorrow at my computer , wen is ur scan cheska xx


----------



## rooster100

Wonderful news Florence!! Try and get a pic up if you can! Xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Lovely news Florence I'm glad it went well! 

I've had a really horrible wkend as I've been bleeding. It's brown blood but there's been a lot with stringy lumpy bits and pains, mainly in my back, so I'm petrified. I've got an emergency scan booked tomorrow morning and although I'm relieved ill be seen I'm just so scared of hearing bad news. Wish me luck ladies, ill update tomorrow x


----------



## rooster100

Mrs W 11 said:


> Lovely news Florence I'm glad it went well!
> 
> I've had a really horrible wkend as I've been bleeding. It's brown blood but there's been a lot with stringy lumpy bits and pains, mainly in my back, so I'm petrified. I've got an emergency scan booked tomorrow morning and although I'm relieved ill be seen I'm just so scared of hearing bad news. Wish me luck ladies, ill update tomorrow x

Good luck! They do say brown blood is old blood and not to worry but I know it's so hard! Please let us know how you get on! Thinking of you x


----------



## florence_

oh mrs w I will be thinking of u and yes good its not fresh blood fingers crossed for you please let us know, we are all here for u xx


----------



## Cheska

Mrs w thinking about you. Hope your little bean is just fine, I'm sure he/she is. As the others have said it's better that it's brown. X


----------



## Mrs W 11

It wasnt good news sadly, baby died around 7 weeks. Thanks for all of the support xx


----------



## Cheska

I'm so sorry. Hope the coming hours, days and weeks are as gentle as can be xxx


----------



## callypygous

So sorry for your loss Mrs W :hugs:


----------



## rooster100

Mrs W 11 said:


> It wasnt good news sadly, baby died around 7 weeks. Thanks for all of the support xx

So so sorry to hear that Mrs W. hope your getting plenty of support and looking after. That happened to me twice so if you have any questions just ask xx


----------



## florence_

IM.so sorry for u Mrs w, sending hugs :-( xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thank you ladies. Rooster I might pm you tomorrow, just deciding options for what to do next. X


----------



## rooster100

Mrs W 11 said:


> Thank you ladies. Rooster I might pm you tomorrow, just deciding options for what to do next. X

Ok no problem. I'm travelling to the uk tomorrow but will hopefully have Internet in the evening so will check then if you have x


----------



## sunshine1217

Hi Ladies! Can I join?

Here's a bit about me: I have a 15 month old DS. Now pregnant with a girl due July 25. I have had a pretty rough pregnancy thus far - had a lot of bleeding throughout for different reasons and according to the dr, I have placental previa (which I'm hoping will correct itself). I soaked through a couple pads while I was getting through my 12 week scan! I hope to get through this pregnancy with a healthy baby!


----------



## florence_

aw lovely how did u find out so soon u were having a girl? they couldnt even see that much on my 12 week and i was 13 weeks, cant wait to find out did u have early 3d scan im in two minds x


----------



## Cheska

Hello and welcome sunshine! Florence took the words right out of my mouth - how have you found out baby's gender so early!?


----------



## sunshine1217

I did this Harmony test. It's available at 10 weeks and it's to test for chromosomal abnormalities, which also includes sex chromosomal abnormalities. There is also Maternity21, also available at 10 weeks. A lot of options now, ask your drs about them.


----------



## sunshine1217

florence, because I was bleeding I totally forgot to ask for the 3d! LOL, I did it last time with my DS at the 1st trimester scan.


----------



## florence_

Wow never heard of anything like that in just guna sit it out till 20 weeks i think, only 6 weeks to go!!! I don't think ill get a 3d scan a few of my friends have said its not worth the money, if they cant tell at 20 weeks ill consider it x


----------



## rooster100

Welcome sunshine! Wow that's amazing finding out the gender so early! I am sorry to hear about the bleeding so scary! I had a low lying placenta with my son and I was told not to have sex, do heavy lifting or extreme sports?!? It had risen by the next scan so I hope you have the same. 
We are staying team yellow with these twins! Even more of a surprise! 
Are you finding out the gender Cheska? X


----------



## sunshine1217

Rooster, did you have any bleeding with the low lying placenta? Which scan did it move up? Was it the 20 week? I'm not sure how to minimize my activity with a 1 yr old.


----------



## rooster100

I did have some bleeding that's how they discovered it. Not bleeding like you though :hugs: 
I had no problem not having sex! But I work as a nurse and its all full on and heavy but everything was ok in the end. 
I'm having twins now and have an 8 month old so if it happens again its going to be hard! X


----------



## sunshine1217

rooster100 said:


> I did have some bleeding that's how they discovered it. Not bleeding like you though :hugs:
> I had no problem not having sex! But I work as a nurse and its all full on and heavy but everything was ok in the end.
> I'm having twins now and have an 8 month old so if it happens again its going to be hard! X

Congratulations on double the joy! Are they spontaneous twins?


----------



## rooster100

Yes sunshine they were, was a shock finding out I was pregnant again and twins was a mega shock! X


----------



## sunshine1217

Rooster, So what is your best scenario? a boy and a girl or 2 boys or 2 girls? I imagine it wouldn't be 2 boys. LOL


----------



## rooster100

sunshine1217 said:


> Rooster, So what is your best scenario? a boy and a girl or 2 boys or 2 girls? I imagine it wouldn't be 2 boys. LOL

Would love a boy and a girl but have a feeling it will be two boys! I don't really mind as I adore DS and he is a good boy and I wouldn't Mind two more like him x


----------



## sunshine1217

Boys are awesome, I'm a little scared of having a girl actually. I always fought with my mom and was a total daddy's girl.


----------



## Cheska

Boys are ace! 

I don't know what to do about finding out :-/ if I do I'll be finding out on my own.


----------



## rooster100

Cheska said:


> Boys are ace!
> 
> I don't know what to do about finding out :-/ if I do I'll be finding out on my own.

Why will you be finding out on your own? X


----------



## Cheska

Hubby doesn't want to know. So I would have to keep quiet if I did. I have my own reasons for wanting to know, but I am coming round to maybe staying on team yellow. Cos I have so many scans though will I cave in.... Argh!!!


----------



## beau84

hello everyone!

I have been reading the thread but not posting for quite a while now; just been too darn LAZY to do ANYTHING! :flower: But I am back at work now after the holidays and my energy levels are returning.

Pregnancy going well. My doctor is a bit worried about my placenta being too low but he says it might sort itself out; so we are monitoring that. Other than that, I am excited to be in trimester 2 and to be sporting my little bump. I am so excited that the days of feeling the first movements are nearer.

How is everybody else getting along?

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Cheska

Hi beau welcome! 

Jealous you have a little bump. Still not a lot there yet for me. 

Anyone in maternity clothes yet?


----------



## rooster100

Hi beau! 
Glad things are going well and they are keeping an eye on your placenta. 
Good to hear you have a lil bump!! 
Cheska your bump will appear soon! Is this your second?
Afm I have a mega bump all of a sudden (trying to convince myself it's the twins and not my massive addiction to food!!) 
Have my first ob appointment on tues, don't think much will happen. Maybe a blood test and a little scan :) xx


----------



## Cheska

3rd baby. Our little girl sadly didn't make it she was born at 29 weeks. Our son was born at 33 weeks and is now a cheeky 14month old (found him with a tub of black treacle upside down this morning)). Hoping to make it until at least 33 with this little pumpkin, further would be nice! X

Ps can feel a little hard tummy when I lie down!


----------



## rooster100

Cheska I'm so sorry to hear about your little girl. What a terrible time for you. Can't imagine the heart ache. 
Is there any reason you have them so early? Yes you need to keep this little cooking as long as possible! 
Your son sounds adorable! Love how cheeky they are! X


----------



## Cheska

High blood pressure which then makes my placentas not perform as they should in terms of getting nutrients to baby :-( feel worried but not as worried as last time now I've got a healthy boy climbing round the house.


----------



## rooster100

Sorry Cheska, only just seen your post now!? It just he hard having that condition but I'm sure it's very reassuring having a healthy little boy to show you can so it! I better hospital keep a close eye on you? Will you be finding out the sex of this baby (sorry If I have already asked that I have mega baby brain!)

AFM had my first OB appointment today. Babies measuring nice and big (17 weeks) really staring to feel them move today! They both look good. Defo going to stay team yellow! Double surprise! 

How is everyone else doing? X


----------



## florence_

Ive got my first midwife app today i hope she uses a doppler to listen to heart beat ive not heard it yet and really want to!!! Other than that in doing fine a bit crampy of an evening :( waiting for my private 3d on Monday!!! So excited to see if my babies ok!! Hope everyone else is doing good! Ive still not felt movement lazy bub xxx


----------



## sunshine1217

Cheska, how far along are you? So sorry to hear about your DD. :hugs:

beau84, I have marginal placenta previa, too. FX'd ours move by anatomy scan! 

rooster, wow you've got 2 big babies in there. You're going to pop. Get rest while you still could LOL!

AFM, I started bleeding (brown blood) last weekend. I went to see the OB on monday just to be safe. The scan showed that in addition to my marginal placenta, I now I have a hematoma next to it that is covering my cervix. I was told to take it easy and don't do any lifting. My little girl is already kicking my butt.... Not lifting is so hard with a 15 month old. :growlmad:


----------



## Cheska

I'm 16 weeks sunshine. Sorry to hear about the blood and extra worry. Hope it's cleared up. 

Rooster i think I've decided to stay team yellow. Is going to be tough not to ask! 

I think my bump is finally coming out! Yay!! X


----------



## florence_

hope all u girls are doing well, my bump is sprouting now, more so of an evening goes in the morning lol!! heard the heart beat on Wednesday!! melted my heart! only 3 sleeps till my early gender scan im soooo excited, ive been very crampy on and off not painfull just feels stretchy and uncomfy at times, I googled it and the answer I keep getting is its my first and my tummy muscles are all stretching and growing so im not worried really but secretly I always am xx

hope everyones doing ok! any body bought anything yet? xx


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls!
Glad everyone's doing well! Yey for team yellow Cheska it's such a wonderful suprise! 
Looking forward to hearing about your scan florence!
Hope you have not had anymore bleeding sunshine!
I am getting a bump now and can feel the two little ones fluttering as I type! X


----------



## LittleMinx

Hi ladies, I posted in here back in the early days and didn't know if i was a July or August mumma, well i am officially a July mumma :wohoo: So can i join you all? I'm due 30th, but will be having my c-section a week earlier, hoping for 23rd July x

Hope we are all well and enjoying 2nd Tri?! xx


----------



## Cheska

2 more sleeps now Florence eeekk! 

I'm not buying anything until baby here. Got enough stuff for the early days and can look forward to buying gender specific . 

I'm convinced I'm having another boy. The scan pictures look really similar skull shapes. I feel the same as I did in terms of being well and not sick. But.......... I had a dream last night that the sonographer wrote down.... 'Willys not there' hmmm it's freaked me out a little. 

Rooster have you got your head round having 3 babies around? It hasn't sunk in properly with me that we will have another soon! Is a little now with growth and movements. 

Littleminx I remember your early posts! 2nd try is much more enjoyable than 1st isn't it!!?


----------



## florence_

haha!! willy not there! that hilrious!
my gut has lways said boy, ive onnly thought of boy nmes nd have always looked at boy things (clothes etc) chinese gendr prediction say boy and ive flt relly well, no sickness or anything, but i postd my pic in a gender prediction forum and 10 ppl have sid girl an only 1 person hs said boy so im desperate to know, i have no preference relly eventually i want one of each but im more inclined to trust my own insticts rather than others guesses which is crzy!! wow theres no way i could stay tem yellow haha!! x


----------



## LittleMinx

God yes Cheska! So much more relaxed, although the stretching cramps have returned over the last couple of days. 

Ooh, good luck with the scan :thumbup: xx


----------



## Cheska

At least we can put it down to that. These little ones are pretty much formed and need to grow grow grow!!

Florence I'm going to try and find your picture .....


----------



## LittleMinx

Absolutely, my OH asked what was wrong when i winced the other day, and I told him its just growing pains :lol: x


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls, 
Loads of stretching growing pains here too! Not really got my head around it Cheska. Don't know how I will cope with 3 babies!! 
Welcome littleminx! I remember you from earlier in the thread! Xx


----------



## florence_

ooh me too growing pains feel a bit like mild af cramps? or is that just me :/ ill post my pic cheska x


----------



## florence_




----------



## LittleMinx

Florence that is how they feel for me too, your scan pics are awesome x

Thanks rooster x


----------



## LittleMinx

Btw I totally think that is a boy..x


----------



## florence_

aw thanku I got all teary with ur awesome comment!! the us tech told me they weren't very good but I think theyre great the baby was moving all over the place putting its hands on its head kicking its little legs and kept flippin over sticking its bump at the us probe hehe cheeky monkey!! I say I have no preference but hubby really wants a boy so I think ive always leant toward boy cause I want him to be sooo happy, don't get me wrong he wud love a little girl but I know he wud be over the moon with a mini him lol x


----------



## rooster100

I think it's a boy too Florence but I'm no expert :wink:
So exciting! I absolutely love my little lad. He is so much fun and so cheeky! He is 9 months now and I just can't believe it! It's such a lovely time in life having babies! This is your first isn't it Florence? Xx


----------



## rooster100

This is my little lad, just turned 9 months! Soon to be a big brother to two little siblings! 
https://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h135/varah89/null_zps780c0b2c.jpg


----------



## rooster100

Sorry that pic is huge! Also was thinking we must start doing bump pics soon x


----------



## LittleMinx

He is delicious rooster x

Florence they really are awesome and so clear x 

I'm off to bed now as I've been awake since 5am! So exhausted, catch you tomorrow girls x


----------



## rooster100

Night night I'm going to do the same :) just finished a 13hr shift and have to be up at 6am to do another! X


----------



## florence_

Aw yes it is my first! He is adorable those eyes!!! Gorgeous aw yeah we should do bump pics soon i fell asleep last night lol cant believe i find out tomorrow!!! Xx


----------



## LittleMinx

Morning :wave: ... I still have ages until i find out the gender, but sure it will come round quick enough.

Good luck tomorrow florence :hugs: Cant wait to hear x


----------



## LittleMinx

It seems i the nesting has started! I was like this with my DD... My kitchen tiles look fantastic :lol: ... And because i cant get my kettle sparkling I've ordered a new one!!


----------



## rooster100

Good luck tomorrow Florence! Can't wait to hear the news! X


----------



## Cheska

Haha that's so funny about the kettle. 

Florence I can't tell.... But we will know very soon. I'm excited for you. Have fun!

Rooster - Bjorn is gorgeous! X


----------



## rooster100

Thanks Cheska!
Florence good luck today! What time is your appointment? Xx


----------



## LittleMinx

Florence - where are you? I'm desperate to know if i was right :lol: ... Hope it all went well x

Well girls my new kettle is great and satisfied my need for a clean one!! .. I'm dying to scrub the skirting boards now though :wacko: But sure they can wait till the morning x


----------



## florence_

ahhhhhhhhhhhg its at 18:30 ive kept myself busy all day just waiting for hubby to finish work then we will be going im so nervous I cant believe im guna know by the end of the day, my stomachs flipping and hearts beating fast need to calm down!!!! ahhhhhggg ill come on and update as soon as im home I promise! xxxx thanks girlies weve not told anyone were going I want it to be our little thing so no family or friends know its like a secret mission!! xx


----------



## LittleMinx

:brat: 

I booked mine for 9.30 in the morning due to being like a child, waiting all day would stress me out :haha:


I'll be stalking this thread later xx Have fun xx


----------



## sunshine1217

rooster, he is gorgeous! those eyes are mesmerizing, I want to play with him now. LOL My DS would love to play with him. A lot of my friends have girls and I feel like he has too many baby girl friends.:haha:

florence, good luck! the u/s pictures are from the back right? It's hard to tell but I guess a girl. Eitherway, I hope you have a great anatomy scan.

Is anyone still tired and a bit nauseous? I definitely didn't feel like this with my first pregnancy.


----------



## LittleMinx

I'm constantly shattered, but I'm older and have school runs to do this time x


----------



## florence_

hey girls!! sooo baby is looking great I cried the whole time! it constantly had its hands over HIS little face!! hubby is made up we're having a little boy, im so happy that hubby is so happy I love my little boy so much!!! xxx


----------



## LittleMinx

Aww Florence .. congrats on your SON! How fantastic. Think I'll be joining Team Blue in a few weeks. Xx


----------



## rooster100

florence_ said:


> hey girls!! sooo baby is looking great I cried the whole time! it constantly had its hands over HIS little face!! hubby is made up we're having a little boy, im so happy that hubby is so happy I love my little boy so much!!! xxx

Yeah!!!!! So exciting! Delighted for you! Xx:hugs:


----------



## rooster100

sunshine1217 said:


> rooster, he is gorgeous! those eyes are mesmerizing, I want to play with him now. LOL My DS would love to play with him. A lot of my friends have girls and I feel like he has too many baby girl friends.:haha:
> 
> florence, good luck! the u/s pictures are from the back right? It's hard to tell but I guess a girl. Eitherway, I hope you have a great anatomy scan.
> 
> Is anyone still tired and a bit nauseous? I definitely didn't feel like this with my first pregnancy.

I am completely exhausted! I guess it doesn't help that my body is focusing on making two babies! Also having an active 9 month old this time doesn't help! Also my job is exhausting too! X


----------



## sunshine1217

LittleMinx said:


> I'm constantly shattered, but I'm older and have school runs to do this time x

How old are you? I'm 36, not exactly a spring chicken for carrying a baby!



florence_ said:


> hey girls!! sooo baby is looking great I cried the whole time! it constantly had its hands over HIS little face!! hubby is made up we're having a little boy, im so happy that hubby is so happy I love my little boy so much!!! xxx

Congratulations!! Boys are so fun, my hubby is a bit scared that we're going to have a girl this time.



rooster100 said:


> I am completely exhausted! I guess it doesn't help that my body is focusing on making two babies! Also having an active 9 month old this time doesn't help! Also my job is exhausting too! X

Yes you defo have an excuse. I'm wondering if it's because I'm having a girl. I'm super emotional, too! Was not like this last time.


----------



## LittleMinx

I'm 33, 34 in May.. So not as youthful as i was when pregnant with my DD 15 years ago! x


----------



## Cheska

Awh congrats on joining team :blue: Florence!! X


----------



## beau84

hi ladies!!!
so glad everyone's pregnancies are going well and that some of you have found out gender and feeling kicks already....how exciting!!!!!

I've not found out gender yet, cant wait to have my next doc appointment on the 8th of next month although I will probably only find out sex at the anatomy scan when I'm 5months along...nerve wracking!

So I've been feeling (or think I've been feeling) the baby. But I'm so confused! I often feel a little tapping sensation, in my lower abdomen usually. I've read that it could be the baby but I'm not sure; maybe because I expected something more dramatic? it's so confusing when it's your first baby! 

Sunshine, so sorry to hear about the bleeding and the partial placenta preavia. The good thing is that you could still have few issues. Any chances yours may sort itself out? I've heard that they only really diagnose at 20 weeks.

All the mommas feeling exhausted now, join the club!:hugs: It's so weird for me though because first trimester was pretty much plain sailing as far as pregnancy fatigue is concerned. Now I cant keep my eyes open after lunch!!

h&h pregnancies lovely ladies!:flower: (sorry about the long post)


----------



## beau84

oh and can anybody tell me how I get myself one of those cute tickers?:blush:


----------



## florence_

that's all I feel the tapping in my lower abdo pelvis region if hes moving a lot it feels like popcorn poppin in all diff places its cute x
for the ticker go on bump. com or type in pregnancy tickers on google, most ppls tickers have the website at the corner of them x


----------



## rooster100

Hi Beau! 
Yeah that sounds like movement! I remember with my my first it was like that for weeks then one day I had a bath and the baby kicked so hard I saw my tummy move! It scared the crap out of me and u jumped out of the bath!! From then on the movements got stronger and stronger! X

I'm 32 in March :)

Xx


----------



## beau84

rooster100 said:


> Hi Beau!
> Yeah that sounds like movement! I remember with my my first it was like that for weeks then one day I had a bath and the baby kicked so hard I saw my tummy move! It scared the crap out of me and u jumped out of the bath!! From then on the movements got stronger and stronger! X
> 
> I'm 32 in March :)
> 
> Oh that sounds sooooo exciting!! Cant wait to have one of those super strong kicks! Glad that it's actually movement I'm feeling.
> 
> Xx




florence_ said:


> that's all I feel the tapping in my lower abdo pelvis region if hes moving a lot it feels like popcorn poppin in all diff places its cute x
> for the ticker go on bump. com or type in pregnancy tickers on google, most ppls tickers have the website at the corner of them x

It is so cute, isn't it? :hugs: thanks for the ticker advise!


Sunshine, I just re-read my previous post. My message to you doesn't make much sense; sorry. :dohh: I meant to say that the good thing about partial placenta is that you may have very few issues and may even be able to give birth naturally, if that is what you decide to do. 

:flower:


----------



## florence_

IM 28 the baby of the group feeling lots of popcorn now! IM not telling friends we went for early scan but its funny cause theyre all still playing i know its a girl hehe in desperate to tell but guna wait till they confirm it at 20 wk scan just incase lol!! Also i had a really vivid dream about the date 23rd July!? IM due the 10th so i wonder if ill go on the 23rd, will be interesting to see xx


----------



## Cheska

florence_ said:


> IM 28 the baby of the group feeling lots of popcorn now! IM not telling friends we went for early scan but its funny cause theyre all still playing i know its a girl hehe in desperate to tell but guna wait till they confirm it at 20 wk scan just incase lol!! Also i had a really vivid dream about the date 23rd July!? IM due the 10th so i wonder if ill go on the 23rd, will be interesting to see xx

Hey move over I'm claiming baby of the group for now I'm 27 but not for very much longer!!

We have the same edd too :) x


----------



## rooster100

How is is everyone? 
I am good, even managing work well! The only hard thing is having a 9 month old to pick and and carry alot! My bump hurts when I hold him and my lower Back is sore! Also I'm a pig! Have eaten enough dinner to probably feed about 6 adults! X


----------



## florence_

Cheska said:


> florence_ said:
> 
> 
> IM 28 the baby of the group feeling lots of popcorn now! IM not telling friends we went for early scan but its funny cause theyre all still playing i know its a girl hehe in desperate to tell but guna wait till they confirm it at 20 wk scan just incase lol!! Also i had a really vivid dream about the date 23rd July!? IM due the 10th so i wonder if ill go on the 23rd, will be interesting to see xx
> 
> Hey move over I'm claiming baby of the group for now I'm 27 but not for very much longer!!
> 
> We have the same edd too :) xClick to expand...

hehe ok ok, no body puts baby in the corner  aw does that mean werebump buddies!? aw x


----------



## LittleMinx

Hiya girls..

How are we all? I went to the dentist yesterday and am still traumatised :lol: ... I have a huge huge fear of the dentist, so much so that it was my 1st visit in around 14-15 years!! But my teeth are great and only 1 little filling needed. 

Now on the countdown to seeing my consultant (next Wednesday) .. Hoping i'll get my c-section date! .. Then its the countdown to my gender scan :D x


----------



## florence_

excitigng times little minx!!!

afm- Girls I dunno if u all have ALDIs near you but they've got baby stuff really cheap, AVENT bottles, tommy tippee stuff, lovely cotton blankets etc, I went at 10am and things were going fast, got a microwave AVENT steriliser for £10 ive just looked on the web its £26 and has a 5 star rating!! x


----------



## beau84

hi ladies!

my sister and I are going 'baby' shopping tomorrow! so exciting. :happydance: I will try to stick to gender neutral stuff for now as I don't know the sex yet. So far I've only bought two onesies 

what have ya'll gotten so far?


----------



## florence_

Hey girls i need some advice :-( in sad , my friend is 26 weeks pregnant and a brief history of our friendship she is very competitive!! She is older than me by about 3 years and is wana them who's done it bigger and better well anyway we always disagree on things its just the way we are but we don't fall out, my hubby hates her all our friends hubbys hate her cause shes opinionated and can be nasty, shes one ofthese ppl who says watever she likes amdno one questions her. Well anyway shes married and separated and then had a baby to someone and separated and now she's with someone else and preg and there on the rocks, i got married last yr and she criticised everything i did, made me feel like crap, i got engaged she got engaged 10 days after told me my marriage wouldn't last that things rarely do, slags my husband off bla bla bla there's much more but you can probably form a picture, well anyway we went shopping together for baby stuff as were both expecting and i love girlie clothes little dresses and things, i don't think boys clothes are as cute, well anyway she kept saying u want a girl and i think ur having a boy and she said it over and over again, we've met twice since and she has told our other friends that i wont admit it but i want a girl and ill be devastated if i have a boy! You all know in having a bot and in over the moon! I keep telling her i wont ill be hPpy either way but she laughs shouts me down in front of ppl and says hmm whatever!! She wanted a boy and is having one and actually said she wud be sooo gutted if she had a girl, its really upsetting me i cant sleep, but i don't know what to say to her about it, i feel my gender reveal is guna be met by everyone thinking i don't want my baby when u all know i wanted a boy badly for my other half in sorry for the long post hubby says ignore her but i feel i shud confront her but she scares me :-( x


----------



## rooster100

She sounds like a bit of a piece of work! Hard work! 
Firstly if everyone knows what she is like I doubt people pay attention to her and her opinions so try not to worry about the gender reveal! People will be delighted! I always worry the worst will happen and think of the worst scenario but things are always much better then I think!
Secondly is she worth being friends with? Especially when your pregnant? Sounds like she is quite stressful and negative! I had a friend who used to really bug me! Not in the same way but I never really wanted to see her in the end as she used to always talk about herself and how amazing she was. I just stopped texting her, eventually she stopped texting me and now I don't hear from her and life is much easier!! 
Saying that its not always that easy! 
Try not to worry! Also there are loads of lovely boy clothes, m&s do adorable little outfits for boys and baby GAP! Xx


----------



## florence_

Aw thx an ur right there are loads of cute clothes in on a bit of a downer today hubby is away and in feelin lonely when i shouldn't as i have my pug baby and my tiny baby in my tummy, ive had a week off work and back to it tomorrow i think that's what's making me a bit emotional plus being full of hormones, shes easy not to text but unfortunately always pops up we mix in the same circles of mutual friends and on her own she's lovely but with the others shes a witch i think ur right ill just keep my distance i am a big worried and i shouldn't be suppose i feel let down thought having a pregnant friend would be fun however i think u girls are more positive and supportive, thx again x


----------



## Cheska

Shoot her down saying you know what your having and are extremely pleased and then don't tell her. Muahaha my evil streak xx


----------



## rooster100

It's alright Florence! Some days things just get overwhelming and tomorrow everything could be great :)
Are you girls feeling movement yet? I can feel my two little pals moving around like crazy!! X


----------



## florence_

i do about 11pm just taps and popping still no kicks yet, last week I felt like a fish swam across my tummy my friend said its called a quickening, when the baby turns? never heard of that before, cant wait for a good boot in the ribs lol xx


----------



## rooster100

https://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h135/varah89/null_zps208c4f19.jpg
My 18 week twin bump x


----------



## Davis_1016

I'm a little behind but wanted to join a group! I'm due July 7th with my 3rd. I have my first ultrasound this Thursday!


----------



## Davis_1016

rooster100 Just curious, when and how did you find out you were pregnant with twins??


----------



## sunshine1217

Florence, your friend sounds like a frienemy! You need to get rid of this kind of bad energy, she may want harm to your kid later when she gets more competitive. BTW, I was really happy to have a boy as my first, I think ultimately, I'd be really upset if I didn't have a boy but I'll be ok if I didn't have a girl. I do think girl things are cute but boys are just so fun! Ok, I admit it, I'm biased. :winkwink:

rooster, cute pic! wear something tighter so we can see your twin bump more LOL. I've been a total piggy too, esp with sweets! I've already gained 10 lbs!

Davis_1016, wow you had your kids close together! Congrats on #3 and good luck on your scan.:thumbup:


----------



## LittleMinx

Hey there ladies :wave:

Just home from my consultant appointment and i think i love her :lol: As my newest ticker shows, we have a date for our c-section!!! 16th July and bubba will be born :cloud9: I am also being sterilized at the same time! So this really is my last pregnancy and little bubba. I'm still floating about feeling a bit overwhelmed x


----------



## rooster100

Davis_1016 said:


> rooster100 Just curious, when and how did you find out you were pregnant with twins??

Welcome Davis!! Glad to have you! I found out I was pregnant with twins very early...at 6 weeks as I had a bleed and they did an U/S and it showed twins! Was a big shock! X
How did the scan go? X


----------



## rooster100

LittleMinx said:


> Hey there ladies :wave:
> 
> Just home from my consultant appointment and i think i love her :lol: As my newest ticker shows, we have a date for our c-section!!! 16th July and bubba will be born :cloud9: I am also being sterilized at the same time! So this really is my last pregnancy and little bubba. I'm still floating about feeling a bit overwhelmed x

How exciting! To know the exact date of your babies arrival! How many children do you have already? Xx


----------



## LittleMinx

This is #4 for me... x


----------



## rooster100

Number 4 littleminx! How exciting! Yes I understand why you are getting sterlised but I'm sure that does bring up lots of emotions. 

Girls was thinking of finding out the babies sexes? I have always been strict team yellow but I think with having a 10 month old as well we really need to be prepared! What do you think? Xx


----------



## florence_

I say do it but only cause id have to, especially with twins!! Id just have to but in biased hehe do it do it!! X


----------



## Cheska

I say don't but I'm just being selfish cos I'll be the only team yellow left I think!? 

Go with your heart. You'll have more scans won't you? So you could find out a bit further down the line maybe ? Xx


----------



## Cheska

I suppose it depends whether you want gender neutral things at the beginning. You'll get gifts that are gender specific. I didn't buy anything for ages with ds x


----------



## Davis_1016

rooster100 said:


> Davis_1016 said:
> 
> 
> rooster100 Just curious, when and how did you find out you were pregnant with twins??
> 
> Welcome Davis!! Glad to have you! I found out I was pregnant with twins very early...at 6 weeks as I had a bleed and they did an U/S and it showed twins! Was a big shock! X
> How did the scan go? XClick to expand...

Oh wow! I bet it was a shock! Well the scan went well baby is healthy and there's only one! Lol, and it's a girl!! &#128525;


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Well, I found out yesterday I am TEAM BLUE!!!

I was going to stay Yellow, but I couldn't resist. Can't wait to snuggle my little man.


----------



## LittleMinx

rooster100 said:


> *Number 4 littleminx! How exciting! Yes I understand why you are getting sterlised but I'm sure that does bring up lots of emotions. *
> 
> Girls was thinking of finding out the babies sexes? I have always been strict team yellow but I think with having a 10 month old as well we really need to be prepared! What do you think? Xx

I always said i wanted 4 kids so i feel content with my decision, also after 4 c-sections the risks start getting much greater etc, so i think its best all round. Plus i'll be 34 when baby comes, so to me that's time to call it a day with baby making. But yes, very exciting! :flower:



BrandiCanucks said:


> Well, I found out yesterday I am TEAM BLUE!!!
> 
> I was going to stay Yellow, but I couldn't resist. Can't wait to snuggle my little man.

Congrats on your little man :cloud9: I have my gender scan on Saturday and i'm so excited :flower:


----------



## sunshine1217

rooster, can you add me to the first page? I'm due with a little girl july 24

thanks!


----------



## rooster100

Cheska said:


> I say don't but I'm just being selfish cos I'll be the only team yellow left I think!?
> 
> Go with your heart. You'll have more scans won't you? So you could find out a bit further down the line maybe ? Xx

Have gone with my heart and staying team yellow! :) x


----------



## rooster100

Davis_1016 said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Davis_1016 said:
> 
> 
> rooster100 Just curious, when and how did you find out you were pregnant with twins??
> 
> Welcome Davis!! Glad to have you! I found out I was pregnant with twins very early...at 6 weeks as I had a bleed and they did an U/S and it showed twins! Was a big shock! X
> How did the scan go? XClick to expand...
> 
> Oh wow! I bet it was a shock! Well the scan went well baby is healthy and there's only one! Lol, and it's a girl!! &#128525;Click to expand...

Yeah!! Congrats on the girl!! X


----------



## rooster100

BrandiCanucks said:


> Well, I found out yesterday I am TEAM BLUE!!!
> 
> I was going to stay Yellow, but I couldn't resist. Can't wait to snuggle my little man.

Congratulations! A little boy!! How lovely xx


----------



## rooster100

sunshine1217 said:


> rooster, can you add me to the first page? I'm due with a little girl july 24
> 
> thanks!

Sure! Will do tomorrow x


----------



## rooster100

Little minx Can't wait to hear your news on sat! Do you have any idea what it is? X


----------



## Cheska

Congrats on team blue Brandi! What did your intuition say? 

Rooster have you had your anomaly scan?


----------



## rooster100

Cheska said:


> Congrats on team blue Brandi! What did your intuition say?
> 
> Rooster have you had your anomaly scan?

Next week Cheska! But staying team yellow! X


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Cheska said:


> Congrats on team blue Brandi! What did your intuition say?
> 
> Rooster have you had your anomaly scan?

Instinct said boy. I'm 4 for 4 on Mother's Instinct now, lol. SOOOOO happy. Now my son doesn't have to grow up the only boy. He's currently the "man of the house", outnumbered by 3 girls. He'll be so happy when he finds out he's getting a little brother.


----------



## beau84

hey girls!

congrats brandi on being team blue!

I had my monthly check-up and u/s on Friday. (Rooster, my due date is now 1 July - eeeek!) Everything looks great! Doc wasn't able to tell the sex but I'm hoping to find out at the anatomy scan on the 27th. I absolutely cannot wait!

I saw a chiropractor/homeopath on Monday as well. She did some wonderful work on my spine. Anyone else done this/thought of doing it? I would definitely recommend it, especially if you are having back issues.

Are you ladies going to do prenatal classes? I'm strongly considering it.


----------



## florence_

I don't really know about prenatal classes in not very well prepared when do u start them!? Ive got my twenty week scan next week cant wait to c baby blue again i don't feel kicks or movement day to day i have to sit with my hands on my tummy an then i feel them, cant wait to be walking along and feel a kick or a punch without concentrating lol!! Hows everyone getting on xx


----------



## rooster100

beau84 said:


> hey girls!
> 
> congrats brandi on being team blue!
> 
> I had my monthly check-up and u/s on Friday. (Rooster, my due date is now 1 July - eeeek!) Everything looks great! Doc wasn't able to tell the sex but I'm hoping to find out at the anatomy scan on the 27th. I absolutely cannot wait!
> 
> I saw a chiropractor/homeopath on Monday as well. She did some wonderful work on my spine. Anyone else done this/thought of doing it? I would definitely recommend it, especially if you are having back issues.
> 
> Are you ladies going to do prenatal classes? I'm strongly considering it.

I absolutely loved my pre natal classes! Had the most amazing midwife who thought it and I learnt so much! Also got a tour of the labour and delivery ward so it wasn't so foreign when you go there! I'm going to a multiple pre natal class this time around! 
Will defo consider the chiropractor as my back is always painful! X


----------



## rooster100

Florence you don't start them til much later, you can ask your midwife About them when you next see her! I'm good thanks getting bigger and bigger!! 
Eating enough for about 15 people! So so greedy!
Beau great that they moved you to the 1st! That's nice! Have changed the front page! 

I was thinking mine most likely wont be July babies! Have been told with twins you tend to go between 34-37 weeks so I Most likely have them in June xx


----------



## LittleMinx

Afternoon ladies, we had our scan this morning and we are Team Pink! Xx


----------



## sunshine1217

Little Minx, congrats!!! We are due the same day both with a girl.:happydance:


----------



## LittleMinx

Thanks hunni x My due date is officially 30th, but my c-section has been booked for the 16th.. 24th was a guesstimate xx But yaaaay for both being team pink xx Do you have a name picked, this little girly is Fern Amelia x


----------



## Cheska

Congrats on team pink Littleminx. Love her name! X


----------



## rooster100

Yeah team pink!! The name is beautiful! Xx


----------



## florence_

aw gorgeous name!! congrats :) 

AFM-anomaly scan Friday cant wait to see baby .... noah! we think he is guna be a noah xx


----------



## rooster100

florence_ said:


> aw gorgeous name!! congrats :)
> 
> AFM-anomaly scan Friday cant wait to see baby .... noah! we think he is guna be a noah xx

Nice! I like the name Noah too! I have my 20 week scan on Thursday! 
I am feeling very very pregnant now. Having a lot of pain, feeling big! Heartburn is horrendous again! Here is my 20 week bump! At a wedding! 
https://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h135/varah89/null_zps8cfc1edf.jpg


----------



## Cheska

My anomaly scan is booked in at 21 week for some reason so I have to wait until a week on thurs! I really like Noah toooo! 

Aww your bump is beautiful, has really grown since the last pic you posted. That dress looks gorg too!!! Xx


----------



## rooster100

Thanks Cheska! I hired it for a wedding as it was so expensive to buy! 
Yeah with my first I had my scan at nearly 23 weeks! 
We need some bump pics from you girls too! X


----------



## beau84

hi everyone!!

my energy levels are soooo down today :sleep: had a nap in the office during lunch

rooster, doc says it seems baby is a big one, hence the due date becoming earlier and earlier. I also think I may pop in June and not July!
Oh and your bump is super cute! Its practically the same size as mine...I will post a pic soon.

Congrats Little Minx on being team pink! Little girls are just too cute! Amelia is my great grandmother's name; so beautiful and also on the list girl names list for us!

Florence, I bet you cant wait for Friday!! I know I am super excited about our scan on the 27th!
Hope everybody else is getting on well!!


----------



## sunshine1217

LittleMinx said:


> Thanks hunni x My due date is officially 30th, but my c-section has been booked for the 16th.. 24th was a guesstimate xx But yaaaay for both being team pink xx Do you have a name picked, this little girly is Fern Amelia x

Beautiful name, I love Amelia but my BFF's daughter's name is that. :dohh: We like Madison, Stella, Ava, and Mackenzie. Haven't decided!


----------



## sunshine1217

BTW ladies, here's a vent. Has anyone heard of one foot growing bigger during pregnancy???:growlmad: I bought a pair of flats from a designer I have worn lots before and one of the shoes is too small. For those who have had kids, if your feet grew, did they go back after pregnancy?? This did not happen with my last pregnancy so I'm freaking out that I can't wear any of my shoes after this.


----------



## Sagapo84

Im expecting a baby girl July 18th. )))

Im sooo excited and nervous and anxious and everything in between.

I was diagnosed with POS in May of last year so this is really good news.

Love

Carolin


----------



## rooster100

sunshine1217 said:


> BTW ladies, here's a vent. Has anyone heard of one foot growing bigger during pregnancy???:growlmad: I bought a pair of flats from a designer I have worn lots before and one of the shoes is too small. For those who have had kids, if your feet grew, did they go back after pregnancy?? This did not happen with my last pregnancy so I'm freaking out that I can't wear any of my shoes after this.

Everything including my feet went back to normal after DS. (Eventually!) x


----------



## rooster100

Sagapo84 said:


> Im expecting a baby girl July 18th. )))
> 
> Im sooo excited and nervous and anxious and everything in between.
> 
> I was diagnosed with POS in May of last year so this is really good news.
> 
> Love
> 
> Carolin

Carolin welcome and congratulations! That's wonderful news!! A little girl! How are you getting on? X


----------



## rooster100

Girls, check the front page and make sure you have the correct date and :pink: or :blue: or :yellow: next to your name! If not let me know the correct details and I will change it! Can't keep up with everything! X


----------



## LittleMinx

Thanks Rooster, mine are all correct :thumbup:

I am still waiting for my 2nd Tri boost! I'm sure its a bloody myth... I am still so tired, and to top it off my back is hurting and i think i have rhinitis :( .. But to cheer myself up i got Fern some clothes off Next and they will be here tomorrow... I just love the itty bitty little clothes :cloud9: 

I best get off my ever growing butt and do some cleaning! x


----------



## Cheska

https://i1160.photobucket.com/albums/q482/cheskachoochoo/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-02/CB585019-A60D-4EBF-B9A8-91F02A84623B.png


----------



## Cheska

https://i1160.photobucket.com/albums/q482/cheskachoochoo/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-02/CCCDB233-7EE4-41C5-AE4D-61640A56B711.png


----------



## Cheska

1st one is today. 

2nd is same gestation with ds. 

Please excuse the most hideous room in my house. It just has the largest mirror x


----------



## Cheska

P


----------



## rooster100

Cheska your bump is beautiful...looks a little bigger this time around but they say to expect that and it's only a tiny winey bit bigger! Bump envy! X


----------



## Sagapo84

rooster100 said:


> Sagapo84 said:
> 
> 
> Im expecting a baby girl July 18th. )))
> 
> Im sooo excited and nervous and anxious and everything in between.
> 
> I was diagnosed with POS in May of last year so this is really good news.
> 
> Love
> 
> Carolin
> 
> Carolin welcome and congratulations! That's wonderful news!! A little girl! How are you getting on? XClick to expand...

Thank you so much!!!
Im getting on pretty well...or expect for these last couple of days. I haven't felt any movement whatsoever. It just stopped like that 5 days ago. I have tried everything to get the little one going but nothing has helped.... 

Don't know what to do :cry:


----------



## rooster100

Don't worry sugersnap! It comes and goes to begin with! Especially if its your first! Just in the last few days I have only really started feeling proper regular movement and I'm 20 weeks with twins and this is my second pregnancy! X


----------



## sunshine1217

Has anyone NOT felt anything at almost 18 weeks? I am really worried I haven't felt the flutters I felt with DS as early as 16 weeks.


----------



## rooster100

Sunshine I felt movement but I think with two its easier! I don't think it's anything to worry about. Maybe babies position? X


----------



## rooster100

Ok girls so I craved in at the 20 week scan! I found out the sexes. Got a bit upset before the scan as I am still feeling overwhelmed by it all so thought It would be nice anyway we are having :pink: :pink:!! Can't believe it! Already have a boy so delighted! Babies are measuring the right size to dates. One babies cord only has one vein in (rather then 3) so we need to have lots of monitoring to make sure it's on track but at the moment everything is fine. X


----------



## sunshine1217

rooster, my first pregnancy was a SUA (single umbilical artery). I got monitored and it was fine. In fact, when I researched the pregnancies missing a blood vessel and it was the boys that need to worry. I was having a boy at the time so I was very worried. Apparently most girl cases were fine. 

Anyways, :thumbup: congrats on having twin girls!!! I know so many people having girls this year, including my sister who is having twin girls, too.


----------



## rooster100

Thanks sunshine that's so good to hear. Have decided not to goggle it as I think it will scare me but anyone on here who has had it seems to be ok with healthy babies! 
The midwife didn't seem overly concerned and I'm not back for 4 weeks so I guess they would have me back sooner if they were massively worried! 
Yes there is a lot of girls! Last year myself and all my pregnant friends had boys! X


----------



## Cheska

Congrats on the girlies rooster. 

Sorry to hear about the vein - not nice to have extra worry in pregnancy, these lo's do make us worry early don't they and it never stops from there. As you said tue would prob have you back sooner if it was a big concern and on a plus you get to see your babies again soon  xx


----------



## rooster100

Sorry to leave you the only team yellow Cheska. It's too hard to explain on here my exact reasons that I found out. But I do regret it abit already as it would have been the most amazing surprise as it was the last thing I expected!! X


----------



## Cheska

Awh its ok. My 20 week scan is booked in at 21 weeks for some reason (which is mext thursday) so cant say for def i wont myself. Still plugging for team yellow though so hopefully i wont.


----------



## florence_

Hi girls not been on for a while, we have been busy doin our nursery for little Noah! Had my 20wk scan last week everything is perfect with our little man! So happy starting to look pregnant now!! Cant believe were all nearly or just at the half way point!! Hope ur all well congrats on twin girls rooster!! Ah let us know what team u are after ur scan cheska wether it b yellow pink or blue, i still went into my scan thinking, there won't be anything on the screen lol!! Crikey when will it sink in!! Hopefully before i go into labour haha xx


----------



## Cheska

So pleased your scan went well Florence. I really love the name Noah! How are you doing the nursery, any theme? My scan is tomorrow. Going to try and be strict with myself. I will let you know how well that works. Feeling a little apprehensive. 

Rooster just out of interest did you have any mummies instinct?

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## rooster100

Ha ha Florence I only believed I was actually having a baby when he was actually out! I didn't even believe I was in labour for hours! I thought it was dodgy onions I had eaten the day before!! 
Cheska I honestly thought I would be either two boys or a boy and a girl so the compete opposite to what I thought! 
Good luck at the scan let me know how it goes!! Just see what your Heart says about finding out! It's such an amazing surprise staying team yellow! But equally it's exciting to find out too! X


----------



## beau84

hi ladies!!
feeling so so happy today. I had my anatomy (20 week at 21 weeks) scan this morning. Doctor confirmed that we are most definitely team blue! Everything else is perfect with my little angel. He is the cutest thing I've ever seen in grainy black and white. I even saw how he was swallowing the amniotic fluid.

after getting my bfb, this has been the best day of my pregnancy so far!


----------



## Cheska

Glad you had a good scan beau! 

So did I. Also at 21 weeks. Exciting. Feels a little more real. 

Team.......:yellow:  proud of myself I was worried I was going to cave in.


----------



## rooster100

Beau glad to hear your scan went well!! It's lovely isn't it? 
Cheska! Well done staying team yellow will be worth it! It's the most amazing surprise! Still annoyed with myself for finding out but I can't change that now! X


----------



## florence_

no them really, grey and white want to just have simple with maybe some linen with stars, glad everyones scans are ok im getting massive tummy flips like im on a roller coaster hes a right little mover!! just hope its not causing him any harm! x


----------



## beau84

cheska, I take my hat off to you for remaining team yellow! I could never!!!

Florence, my little bean is just as active! I'm also worried about the umbilical cord etc with all that movement...


----------



## CharlWhite

Hi ladies, I'm late joining. I'm due July 15th and we found out last week we're team blue. We already had his name picked, he's called Sol. Feeling lots of movement and the only awful symptom is horrendous sinusitis. Hope everyone's well x


----------



## rooster100

CharlWhite said:


> Hi ladies, I'm late joining. I'm due July 15th and we found out last week we're team blue. We already had his name picked, he's called Sol. Feeling lots of movement and the only awful symptom is horrendous sinusitis. Hope everyone's well x

Welcome! Love the name!


----------



## TwinMommy6

Hi girls. ...hoping I may join you! I haven't been posting in the July groups lately some of them are just so big. 
I am pregnant with my third I had a set of twins 7 yrs ago....never thought I would be here again. But pretty excited xox


----------



## rooster100

Hi twin mommy and welcome! Yes we are a quiet little group! Congrats on th pregnancy! When's your EDD? 
I'm expecting twins!! Have a 10 month old too so worried I might not Cope! Do you have twin boys or girls? Or one of each? X


----------



## TwinMommy6

Oh girl you're going to have your hands full! But its such a blessing. ...twins are amazing :)

Mine are identical boys. Are your girls identical or fraternal? 
My edd is july 28th...I also have my 20 week scan in Wednesday. So hopefully we find out the gender &#9829;


----------



## Cheska

Hi twin mummy welcome. Exciting scan tomorrow for you. 

Im feeling really rubbish at the moment. Full of a cold and have conjunctivitis in both eyes so I'm feeling sorry for myself!!! Get to see my little Percy pumpkin on Friday again though so looking forward to that xx


----------



## TwinMommy6

Thanks Cheska! I cant wait to see this lil monkey again :)

Sorry to hear you are feeling so crummy. Hopefully you are feeling better for friday. :(


----------



## rooster100

They are fraternal girls twin mommy! I'm having a scan next week too! Lots of us having scans which is lovely! 
What kind of birth did you have with the twins? 
Cheska hope you are feeling better? X


----------



## TwinMommy6

rooster100 said:


> They are fraternal girls twin mommy! I'm having a scan next week too! Lots of us having scans which is lovely!
> What kind of birth did you have with the twins?
> Cheska hope you are feeling better? X


I was induced at 38 weeks as they were quite comfy in there.
I delivered them naturally---with the help of forceps after 17 hours of labour and them still refusing to come out lol

I do not think my scenario is very common....how are you planning your birth?

I. CAN. NOT. WAIT.....for my scan tomorrow. I do not know about where you are but with my twins I had alot of scans...once in third tri I had one a week. This little one I have only seen once. And now again tomorrow and thats all I get unless there is any concern. I do want to pay and have a 3d one done in a few weeks though :)


----------



## rooster100

I think the plan is to try and have them naturally! Yikes! My sons labour was apparently really good so if the lead baby is head down I have to go natural! 
Baby A is head down already so it looks like that is what's going to happen! 
Yeah with my single baby I would have only had one scan if I wasn't so anxious due to previous loss they scan a few times extra! 
Where abouts are you living?
I'm in Dublin. Good luck in the scan tomorrow!! How exciting!! X


----------



## TwinMommy6

Im in Canada. ..London ontario.


----------



## TwinMommy6

TEAM BLUE!!! I will have 3 boys &#9829;&#9829;


----------



## rooster100

Yeah twin mommy!! Congrats! 3 little boys!! So cute! X


----------



## Cheska

I'm no longer team yellow :blush:


----------



## TwinMommy6

Cheska said:


> I'm no longer team yellow :blush:

well..........???? lol


----------



## florence_

Hey ladies hope everyones well in so excited only 4 days till v day i think I've got a tap dancer in here!! Need to start baby shopping i think eeeep!! However hubby wants to make over our whole house (yawn) i do too i just don't want the mess! Ah well xxx


----------



## rooster100

Cheska said:


> I'm no longer team yellow :blush:

???!! What made you change your mind!! What are you then!? Xxx


----------



## rooster100

Yeah to v.day Florence! Yes start getting little bits and bobs ;) 
These twins are moving all the time! I'm absolutely massive too!! My bump is measuring 32 weeks!! Have a growth scan on Tuesday x


----------



## Cheska

I didn't want to find out. I was very happy and content on team :yellow: but this little blue bundle flashed at me on the scan ....!!! I didn't ask it was so obvious!


----------



## rooster100

That's funny Cheska! He obviously wanted you to find out! Did they confirm boy? Sometimes you can't help these things! X


----------



## Cheska

Not in so many words. They said do you know what your having!? I said I didn't but I think I do now. Giggles in the room. One of the ladies said I've got two boys and they are so close. 
I was in such a dilemma as was at the appt on my own - can't hold water though when it comes to my hubby so we are keeping our lips sealed and telling everyone else we haven't found out. Feel like I've been asked more than ever this week too. 
I'm so excited! X


----------



## Timewaster

Hi team July. Looks like July is pretty popular, alot of mommies. :)

I just wanted to drop in and say hi. I'm having a july baby too, EDD is 8th July. 

This is my 3rd baby. I have two girls who are almost 3 and 4 years old.


----------



## Cheska

Hi time, welcome and congrats. Have you found out what your having this time? I'm two days behind you. Feels like time is going very quickly now x


----------



## rooster100

Welcome time! Congrats!! 
How are you Cheska? X


----------



## Timewaster

Thanks, guys. I couldn't resist and found out at our ultrasound, we are having a boy, so excited as this will be our last baby.

By the way, where do I get those cute signature things that show how far along you are?


----------



## Cheska

I think if you just click on someone else's ticker it will direct you to the website. 

I'm ok thanks rooster. Got a cold still so not 100% can't believe I haven't managed to shake it off yet! Going away a week on Thursday for 4 nights without our little man. Nervous but quite excited about the rest before t'other one arrives. 

How are you doing? Do you feel like they are keeping an extra special eye on you this time? 

How's everyone else? X


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hi ladies,

Please can you remove my name from the list. I somehow forgot to update you that i lost my baby in December. Thanks

Wish you all a happy and healthy pregancy.

xxx


----------



## rooster100

Angelbaby_01 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Please can you remove my name from the list. I somehow forgot to update you that i lost my baby in December. Thanks
> 
> Wish you all a happy and healthy pregancy.
> 
> xxx

I'm so sorry to hear that :hugs: how are you doing? X


----------



## Angelbaby_01

rooster100 said:


> Angelbaby_01 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> Please can you remove my name from the list. I somehow forgot to update you that i lost my baby in December. Thanks
> 
> Wish you all a happy and healthy pregancy.
> 
> xxx
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear that :hugs: how are you doing? XClick to expand...

Thank you.

I am doing better now. I just unsubscribed the day I had my d&c because I was in so much emotional pain. Still get my down days, but hopefully I will have a rainbow soon to celebrate. I am just happy to see that most of you all are doing good. I hope I wil be pregnant again before my EDD.


----------



## rooster100

Angelbaby_01 said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelbaby_01 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> Please can you remove my name from the list. I somehow forgot to update you that i lost my baby in December. Thanks
> 
> Wish you all a happy and healthy pregancy.
> 
> xxx
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear that :hugs: how are you doing? XClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> I am doing better now. I just unsubscribed the day I had my d&c because I was in so much emotional pain. Still get my down days, but hopefully I will have a rainbow soon to celebrate. I am just happy to see that most of you all are doing good. I hope I wil be pregnant again before my EDD.Click to expand...

Fingers crossed for you. I know exactly how it feels, I only thought being pregnant again would be the best way to get over it and to be honest (even though it took a while it did) xx


----------



## beau84

hi all!

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss angelbaby. :hugs:


----------



## Cheska

Happy mummy's day everyone. 

How are you all? It's been pretty quiet in here. 

I'm sorry for your loss angel baby. Hope your rainbow is just around the corner.


----------



## Timewaster

Angelbaby_01 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Please can you remove my name from the list. I somehow forgot to update you that i lost my baby in December. Thanks
> 
> Wish you all a happy and healthy pregancy.
> 
> xxx

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## moltal213

:hi: I'm due on the 21st of july with our Daughter thought I'd join:)


----------



## beau84

hi everyone!!

it's been really really quiet in here lately. But if everyone is feeling like me, I'm not surprised. Officially in third trimester now and everything seems to be taking a lot of effort.

hope you are all having h&h pregnancies still!


----------



## rooster100

moltal213 said:


> :hi: I'm due on the 21st of july with our Daughter thought I'd join:)

Welcome!! How are you feeling? X


----------



## rooster100

beau84 said:


> hi everyone!!
> 
> it's been really really quiet in here lately. But if everyone is feeling like me, I'm not surprised. Officially in third trimester now and everything seems to be taking a lot of effort.
> 
> hope you are all having h&h pregnancies still!

Hi Beau! 
Been signed off work now thank god! I'm so big and tired! I feel like I'm 40 weeks pregnant!! I can't sleep at night with the pain! 
How are you getting on?
How is everyone else? Xx


----------



## Timewaster

rooster100 said:


> beau84 said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone!!
> 
> it's been really really quiet in here lately. But if everyone is feeling like me, I'm not surprised. Officially in third trimester now and everything seems to be taking a lot of effort.
> 
> hope you are all having h&h pregnancies still!
> 
> Hi Beau!
> Been signed off work now thank god! I'm so big and tired! I feel like I'm 40 weeks pregnant!! I can't sleep at night with the pain!
> How are you getting on?
> How is everyone else? XxClick to expand...

Happy you are getting time off from work now. Tell me about it, I feel humongous. The week is going by fast but not fast enough. :cry: 

I get lower backpain and hip pain whenever I go to bed as well and toss and turn till I am so tired and I finally fall asleep.


----------



## Timewaster

I read on a website that third trimester starts at 29 weeks. That means all us ladies who are 28 weeks or less are still in our second trimester. :(


----------



## TwinMommy6

I figure if you divide 40 by 3 that would mean each tri is 13.3 days putting third tri at 26.6! Haha regardless the end seems sooooo far away for me :( happy easter ladies &#9825;


----------



## moltal213

My app says I'm in third tri at re end of this week which is 27w 5 d .. But also calculation is correct lol .. Best way to chel is by lookin at. Pregnancy ticker they normally tell .. 

As for me I can't fit in my jeans anymore and spasm left right n center especially my legs wow feels like I had a huge gym session lol hope everyone else well :)


----------



## beau84

rooster100 said:


> beau84 said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone!!
> 
> it's been really really quiet in here lately. But if everyone is feeling like me, I'm not surprised. Officially in third trimester now and everything seems to be taking a lot of effort.
> 
> hope you are all having h&h pregnancies still!
> 
> Hi Beau!
> Been signed off work now thank god! I'm so big and tired! I feel like I'm 40 weeks pregnant!! I can't sleep at night with the pain!
> How are you getting on?
> How is everyone else? XxClick to expand...

Hi rooster!
I'm glad you are getting some rest. Multiples can't be a walk in the park! I must say I'm super jealous. I don't go on maternity leave for another month! I am so unproductive at work its not even funny. I'm counting down the days.

My doc still worried about my low-lying placenta. At last scan (28weeks) it was still very low and baby's head is resting right next to it. so I've been ordered to take it as easy as I can.

on a brighter note, I'm going for my maternity photo shoot this weekend. Any of you ladies thinking of doing a shoot?
How are you all dealing with third trimester?

xoxo


----------



## Cheska

Rooster - glad too that you can get some rest. If that's possible with your little man!? 

Moltal I'm with you with the cramps - keep getting them in my calves in bed :-/. Still squeezing in my jeans though haha. Unfastened of course.

Beau - have they mentioned that they will do a c section if it doesn't move up? Enjoy your shoot!! 

Afm - 29 weeks today! Got an appt this afternoon. Scan and anti d jab. Getting nervous now, they kept me in last time at 32+4. Really hoping that doesn't happen today, not prepared in the slightest. If it doesn't I have promised myself to get a bag packed at the weekend for the day it does. Xx


----------



## moltal213

Cheska we have a lot in common u won't believe .. I'm gettin my anti-D injection tomorrow lol I do fit in my jeans just don't feel comfy everyone seein my button undone .. Lol .. 

The pain is brutal lol .. Theysay its due to low blood or salt I eat so much salt lol ..


----------



## beau84

Cheska said:


> Rooster - glad too that you can get some rest. If that's possible with your little man!?
> 
> Moltal I'm with you with the cramps - keep getting them in my calves in bed :-/. Still squeezing in my jeans though haha. Unfastened of course.
> 
> Beau - have they mentioned that they will do a c section if it doesn't move up? Enjoy your shoot!!
> 
> Afm - 29 weeks today! Got an appt this afternoon. Scan and anti d jab. Getting nervous now, they kept me in last time at 32+4. Really hoping that doesn't happen today, not prepared in the slightest. If it doesn't I have promised myself to get a bag packed at the weekend for the day it does. Xx

Hi Cheska,
my doc did warn me that if it doesn't move up they will almost definitely do a C-section. I'm starting to prepare myself mentally for that possibility. ill do whatever I can for a h&h baby boo


----------



## rooster100

That's a good attitude beau. What ever brings baby safely to the world and whatever is also the safest for you! 
X


----------



## Cheska

Moltal - eugh how awful was anti d! Bump bands are the answer to the button on display scenario :)

Beau - it can't be too bad, I had a section when lay on the table in theatre I said he will be an only child. 18 month later I'm 7 month preg haha! 

Any one stuck on names. Boys names are so difficult!! X


----------



## moltal213

Cheska I opted out to a bum prick so I got an arm prick its already my second one n its damn expensive :cry: not so sore thank goodness .. 
I want a bump band but it might take me a while to get used to it lol .. 

We had the opposite we already new a boy name wen I was 12 weeks .. The girl name that we have "shelly" has only just stuck .. Lol I hope oh keeps changin his mind !!


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls! Cheska we found boys names so so hard! Girls are much easier I think! 
Sounds like everyone is doing well? 
We need to see some bump pics! I defo will be having the twins in June at the lastest! Will have an induction on the 21st if I haven't already gone before that! 
Had a growth scan yesterday baby A 3lb7 and baby B 3lb12! So as you can imagine I'm massive! Xx


----------



## Cheska

I had mine in my arm too. It stung! Shelly is cute but also suits all ages. Care to share your boy name? 

Rooster those girlies are big! I would def have a girls name sorted by now I'm sure. I think this little man may be nameless a few days. I might have to meet him and get to know him before we decide.


----------



## moltal213

We had clayton in mind .. :) I haven't heard many ppl with the name shelly which is nice :) I don't want another anti d lol .. 

Having my 4D scan this Saturday I can't wait !!


----------



## Cheska

How's everyone doing?

That's a great pic moltal! Did you enjoy the scan!?


----------



## LittleMinx

Hey girls!! I totally forgot about this thread and for some reason its not in my subs anymore..

How are we all? I cant believe i'm 8 weeks from my c-section :shock: ... We finally found the perfect name for our baby and she is going to be called Brooke Sophia :cloud9: 

I hope everyone is good and that bumps are coming along well :hugs: xx


----------



## Timewaster

That's a very pretty name. We haven't Thought of a name yet. :/

And I know. Time seems to have flown. In a few weeks, we all will be posting birthing announcements. How exciting :)


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls! I'm ok, gigantic and in loads of pain. Pretty much housebound now! 
My babies will be here next month if not before! X


----------



## Cheska

It's a really nice name Littleminx. You got an exact date for your section? 

That sounds a little bit rubbish rooster! How you managing with your little boy? 

Time waster my little one won't have a name until he's here. Find boys names tough (as I've prob said a million times)

I'm really pleased to be 33 weeks tomorrow. My little boy was born at 33+1. Feeling like I'm struggling to function sometimes. Not supposed to finish work until a week on Friday, but not sure I'll go back now. Thy have been increasing my bp tablets weekly and I have started to feel a bit lethargic and light headed occasionally.


----------



## Cheska

Have you posted a bump pic recently rooster?


----------



## LittleMinx

Yep we have a date .. 16th July x


----------



## Cheska

Doh silly me! Just seen it in your signature! How exciting x


----------



## moltal213

Can't believe its so soon n we will all have babies !!


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls, I do have a bump pic but I look naked and whale like in it! Maybe I will upload it if I get brave! Any bump pics from anyone else?
X


----------



## Cheska

I'll try do one in the morning if I remember. Haven't taken one for weeks and weeks l! Wish I had done one every week now !


----------



## beau84

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls, I do have a bump pic but I look naked and whale like in it! Maybe I will upload it if I get brave! Any bump pics from anyone else?
> X

Hi Rooster, ladies!

I think I mentioned a while ago I recently went for a maternity shoot. Attached is one of my bump pics. I think I was around 29 weeks at this point. The bump is huuuuuuge right now. I cannot believe there are only 6weeks left!! I absolutely cannot wait. Although I'm a bit nerve wracked at the moment as my placenta is still low-lying. We will know with certainty next week whether we will be able to do a natural birth or not. Holding thumbs all goes well!

Would love to see your bump pics!
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Cheska

Beau I love it. 

I forgot!!! Wracked with nerves. Today is the day ds was born pregnancy wise. And I'm at the hospital today for a growth scan. X


----------



## rooster100

Beau that's Beautiful!! Hoping that placenta moves up, if it doesn't just remember they are doing the section for your own health. It's so important you and baby are perfect! X
Cheska how did the growth scan go!? Xx
As for me I have a max of 4 weeks left! Yikes! X


----------



## Cheska

How exciting! 

Growth scan was fab thanks. Little pumpkin already weighs more than ds when we brought him home (est 4lb 4oz) i can't believe it. Feels surreal and like I'm talking about someone else. 

X


----------



## Timewaster

Hi beau, your bump looks so pretty. 

I haven't taken any bump pictures. To be honest, I dobt think my bump has grown that much since 27 weeks. But somehow, my weight seems to increase by a lb every 2 weeks and the final height also increases by 1 or 2 cm. .. yet I dobt see any deference


----------



## Timewaster

Cheska, wow. 4 lbs 4oz. . Looks like baby is growing beautifully


----------



## Cheska

Thanks I'm over the moon! Waiting in for community midwife today. Got to have my urine and bp checked. If any protein in urine and/or bp 150/100 + I've got to head for hospital so fingers crossed neither of those happen!


----------



## Cheska

Anyone know how to get a picture on here without using photo bucket?


----------



## Cheska

Sorry from an iPhone ...


----------



## rooster100

Hi cheska! Fantastic weight!! What did the midwife say? How was your bp?
No idea how to load pics except with photo bucket, I always use photo bucket and my pics are always massive! 
Taking of massive here is my 34 week twin bump :)
https://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h135/varah89/null_zps983611fd.png


----------



## Cheska

Awh rooster that's a lovely neat bump. I can't believe there are two in there! Sure it feels like it to you though.

I deleted photo bucket, it went a bit hay wire. Will try get it again.


----------



## Cheska

https://i1160.photobucket.com/albums/q482/cheskachoochoo/Mobile%20Uploads/2102F825-437E-49AF-9889-7B99D49AFA61.png


----------



## Cheska

No protein yay! Bp borderline high but I've managed to avoid a trip to the hospital. They are going to come back on weds to check it again.


----------



## rooster100

Cheska your bump is just perfect!! You look amazing!! Congrats on the protein and bp! Keep that baby in!! 
I have a growth scan tomorrow so will let you girls know the est weights of these two! X


----------



## moltal213

Upload pictures from my fone .. 
Got to desktop mode and push reply ten choose advanced reply and theirs a paper flip sigh n that's how I do it .. Click it upload pic close window then send msg

This is me today she's already moved down .. Lolso shocked !!
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20140526-00438_1401120271811_n.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## beau84

your bumps are all so so cute ladies!!!

I only have this week and next left to work then I'm officially on maternity leave; I absolutely cannot wait!!!

Here's to the final countdown!! All the best girls!


----------



## Timewaster

So cute bumps, girls! I feel too lazy to take a picture of mine. 

I have my 36 appt in 2 weeks and my obgyn is going to do a pelvic exam. Isn't 36 weeks too soon for one? 

My previous two pregnancies, I did not have a pelvic exam till 37/38 weeks. 

FYI, this is a different obgyn. My last one moved


----------



## PinkNerdz

I thought I would stop by and meet some buddies to help pass the time in my 3rd trimester. I am currently 32+4 due July 20th


----------



## beau84

Timewaster said:


> So cute bumps, girls! I feel too lazy to take a picture of mine.
> 
> I have my 36 appt in 2 weeks and my obgyn is going to do a pelvic exam. Isn't 36 weeks too soon for one?
> 
> My previous two pregnancies, I did not have a pelvic exam till 37/38 weeks.
> 
> FYI, this is a different obgyn. My last one moved

I have the same question about pelvic exams! When are they normally done? I have a final detailed sonar today to check on my placenta previa and my doc has indicated that he wants to do a pelvic exam tomorrow. I am exactly 35 weeks now.


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls! 
Completely forgot to update you! I had the twins a week ago! (On the 28th of May!)
I was 34+4 and my waters just broke! Had them naturally, baby A (Amelie was 4.10) and baby B (Willow) was 5.12. 
They are both well and we are all home now. They are so tiny compared to my DS who weighed 8.11! 
Will post a few pics soon. Hope all is well with you girls and will be keeping an eye on you all to see when your new bundles come along! Xx


----------



## beau84

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls!
> Completely forgot to update you! I had the twins a week ago! (On the 28th of May!)
> I was 34+4 and my waters just broke! Had them naturally, baby A (Amelie was 4.10) and baby B (Willow) was 5.12.
> They are both well and we are all home now. They are so tiny compared to my DS who weighed 8.11!
> Will post a few pics soon. Hope all is well with you girls and will be keeping an eye on you all to see when your new bundles come along! Xx

Oh wow!!!!! That is such wonderful news!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: Our first 'July' babies!
Many congrats Rooster! I wish you nothing but joy during this time! :hugs: Can't wait to see the girls!

Its so wonderful that you could have them naturally and that you are all doing well!:hugs:


----------



## Cheska

Amazing news rooster. Gorgeous names! 

How long were they in hospital? Did you have any steroids before hand. They are a fantastic weight for gestation and twins! Enjoy xx


----------



## rooster100

Yes Cheska I did have steriods, they are big and healthy for their gestation! Me and the twins were In for 5 days. 
Ha ha yes first July babies in May! X


----------



## Cheska

Hey how's everyone getting on? 

Rooster hows life with your lovely girls? 

Less than a week for me, booked in for an elcs tues!!


----------



## florence_

Hi ladies not been over for a while!! Congrats on the twins!! I am booked in for induction Tues cheska! Bin having some complications the placenta is misbehaving, just want my boy here safe now hope ur section goes well and my induction quick AW r babies will hopefully b same birthday!! Lol are any babies from the July thread guns actually come in July!? Xx


----------



## Timewaster

Good Luck Cheska and florence! Hope your babies comes soon. Do post pictures of your cute bundles of joy once they are here.

So far, my baby is doing good and no sign of coming before due date. Looks like my july baby will be a july baby after all. :)


----------



## Cheska

Oh Florence how weird when we also have the same due date. What's wrong with the placenta? Lots of luck for Tuesday hope your little man is eager to come out once they ask him too. 
It's not quite sunk in with me yet I don't think. 

Time - glad your baby is happy in there. Best place to be! I was expecting this little one out a lot sooner so I'm really pleased to make it this far. Most pregnant I've ever been


----------



## florence_

Its high pressures I was lead to believe not enough blood supply but after today's scan they say the pressure is getting higher and higher, I'm for daily scans till Tuesday :-( I really wanted to go past 40 weeks but now I just want him out what r they waiting for amn emergency! I'm so anxious I'm not enjoying my last few days, happy for my daily scans tho so I can see he's OK , just don't understand why they want to wait 4 more days :-( x


----------



## Cheska

How's things everyone?

Any baby news Florence. 

Finn was born last Tuesday weighing 5lb 8oz. He is so amazing, I'm a very happy mummy x


----------



## rooster100

Cheska said:


> How's things everyone?
> 
> Any baby news Florence.
> 
> Finn was born last Tuesday weighing 5lb 8oz. He is so amazing, I'm a very happy mummy x

Wow! Congrats Cheska! Love the name! How many weeks were you in the end! Put up a little pic when you can x


----------



## Cheska

Thank you. 37+5 never ever dreamt I could get that far . Besotted with him. Feel like I've abandoned my toddler a little as I'm not able to lift him for 6 weeks :-( can't wait to give him a huge cuddle. Good job hes going through a daddy phase. 

How are your 3 lo's rooster? What does your son make of his sisters? X


----------



## Timewaster

Congratulations, Cheska! 

I am still here waiting. If nothing happens, I will be induced on the 9th so there is an end in sight.


----------



## beau84

hi everyone!!
I have not been on here for a while now. so happy to read all the new bub announcements! Congrats ladies.

I'm still playing the waiting game. officially one day overdue today. baby has not dropped and there are no signs of impending labour. Seeing my doctor later today for an assessment. Just hoping to avoid a C-section or induction (or both!!)

Enjoy the little ones ladies!! :baby:
Who is still in the waiting game with me?


----------

